# Mind Soul And Body In Sri Guru Granth Sahib (Punjabi)



## Dalvinder Singh Grewal (Apr 24, 2015)

*ਸ੍ਰੀਗੁਰੂਗ੍ਰੰਥਸਾਹਿਬਵਿੱਚਸਰੀਰ, ਪ੍ਰਾਣ, ਮਨਤੇਆਤਮਾਦੇਸੰਕਲਪ*

*ਡਾ: ਦਲਵਿੰਦਰ ਸਿੰਘ ਗ੍ਰੇਵਾਲ*

*ਸਵਾਲ*

ਮੈਂ ਕੀ ਹਾਂ? ਸਰੀਰ? ਪ੍ਰਾਣ? ਆਤਮਾ? ਜਾਂ ਮਨ? ਮੈਂ ਤਾਂ ਇਹ ਸਭ ਕੁੱਝ ਹਾਂ! ਸਰੀਰ ਵਿੱਚ ਪ੍ਰਾਣ ਹਨ ਤਾਂ ਮੈਂ ਹਿਲਣ-ਜੁਲਣ ਯੋਗ ਹਾਂ ਕੰਮ ਕਰਨ ਯੋਗ ਹਾਂ। ਮਨ ਹੈ ਤਾਂ ਸਭ ਕੁੱਝ ਸੋਚ ਸਕਦਾ ਹਾਂ, ਹਰ ਕੰਮ ਸੋਚ ਕੇ ਕਰਦਾ ਹਾਂ। ਮਨ ਅਪਣੀ ਹੀ ਸੋਚਦਾ ਰਹੇ ਤਾਂ ਮੈਂ ਸਿਰਫ ਅਪਣੇ ਜੋਗਾ ਹੀ ਹੋ ਕੇ ਰਹਿ ਜਾਵਾਂ ਇਸ ਨੂੰ ਸਾਰੇ ਵਿਸ਼ਵ ਦੀ ਤੇ ਸਾਰੇ ਵਿਸ਼ਵ ਨੂੰ ਰਚਣਹਾਰੇ ਦੀ ਸੋਝੀ ਦਿੰਦੀ ਹੇ ਆਤਮਾ, ਉਹ ਆਤਮਾ ਜੋ ਉਸ ਨੂੰ ਦੁਨੀਆ ਦੇ ਮੋਹ ਦਾ ਤਿਆਗ ਕਰਵਾਉਂਦੀ ਹੈ ਤੇ ਸਿਰਫ ਪਰਮ ਪਿਤਾ ਨਾਲ ਸਦੀਵੀ ਪਿਆਰਪਵਾਉਂਦੀ ਹੈ ਤੇ ਉਸ ਸੰਗ ਸਦਾ ਲਈ ਮਿਲਾਉਂਦੀ ਹੈ। ਸਰੀਰ, ਪ੍ਰਾਣ, ਆਤਮਾ, ਮਨ: ਇਹ ਸਭ ਫਿਰ ਮੈਂ ਹੀ ਤਾਂ ਹੋਇਆ।

ਅਗੋਂ ਹੋਰ ਸਵਾਲ ਉਠਦੇ ਹਨ (੧) ਸਰੀਰ ਕੀ ਹੈ? (੨) ਸਰੀਰ ਦਾ ਮਕਸਦ ਕੀ ਹੈ? (੩) ਸਰੀਰ ਦੇ ਕੀ ਕੀ ਹਿੱਸੇ ਹਨ? (੪) ਪ੍ਰਾਣ ਕੀ ਹੈ? ਕੀ ਕਰਦੇ ਹਨ? ਜੀਵ ਦੀ ਕੀ ਮਦਦ ਕਰਦੇ ਹਨ? (੫) ਮਨ ਕੀ ਹੈ, ਕਿੱਥੇ ਹੈ, ਇਸ ਦਾ ਮਕਸਦ ਕੀ ਹੈ ਤੇ ਕੀ ਕਰਦਾ ਹੈ? (੬) ਦਿਲ ਕੀ ਹੈ, ਕਿੱਥੇ ਹੈ, ਇਸ ਦਾ ਮਕਸਦ ਕੀ ਹੈ ਤੇ ਕੀ ਕਰਦਾ ਹੈ? (੭) ਆਤਮਾ ਕੀ ਹੇ, ਕਿੱਥੇ ਹੈ, ਇਸ ਦਾ ਮਕਸਦ ਕੀ ਹੈ ਤੇ ਕੀ ਕਰਦੀ ਹੈ? (੮) ਮਨ ਤੇ ਸਰੀਰ ਦਾ ਸਬੰਧ ਕੀ ਹੈ? (੯) ਦਿਲ ਤੇ ਸਰੀਰ ਦਾ ਸਬੰਧ ਕੀ ਹੈ? (੧੦) ਆਤਮਾ ਤੇ ਸਰੀਰ ਦਾ ਕੀ ਸਬੰਧ ਹੈ? (੧੧) ਮਨ ਤੇ ਦਿਲ ਦਾ ਕੀ ਸਬੰਧ ਹੈ? (੧੨) ਮਨ ਤੇ ਆਤਮਾ ਦਾ ਕੀ ਸਬੰਧ ਹੈ? ਅੰਤਰਆਤਮਾ ਤੇ ਜੀਵਆਤਮਾ ਕੀ ਹੈ? ਆਦਿ ਚਿਰਾਂ ਤੋਂ ਮਨ ਵਿੱਚ ਖਟਕਦੇ ਰਹੇ ਹਨ, ਜਿਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਦੀ ਸਿਲਸਲੇ ਬੱਧ ਖੋਜ ਪਿੱਛੋਂ ਇਹ ਲੇਖ ਹੋਂਦ ਵਿੱਚ ਆਇਆ ਹੈ ਜੋ ਪਾਠਕਾਂ ਦੇ ਪੇਸ਼ ਹੈ:

*ਸਰੀਰ*

ਸਰੀਰ ਕੀ ਹੈ? ਸਰੀਰ ਦੇਹ ਹੈ, ਜਿਸਮ ਹੈ, ਉਹ ਆਕਾਰ ਹੈ ਜਿਸ ਨੂੰ ਰੱਬ ਨੇ ਇੱਕ ਖਾਸ ਮਕਸਦ ਲਈ ਖਾਸ ਆਕਾਰ-ਪ੍ਰਕਾਰ ਦਾ ਬਣਾਇਆ ਹੈ। ਸਰੀਰ ਉਹ ਜੋ ਪਲ ਪਲ ਖੀਣ ਹੁੰਦਾ ਹੈ। (ਸਰੀਰ ਸਮਸਥ ਖੀਣ ਸਮਯ ਸਿਮਰੰਤਿ ਨਾਨਕ, ਮ: ੫: ਪੰਨਾ ੧੩੫੮: ੧੫) (ਮਹਾਨ ਕੋਸ਼: ੧੭੦) ਆਕਸਫੋਰਡ ਅਡਵਾਂਸਡ ਲਰਨਰਜ਼ ਡਿਕਸ਼ਨਰੀ ਵਿੱਚ ਸਰੀਰ ਦੀ ਪ੍ਰੀਭਾਸ਼ਾ ਇਹ ਹੈ: “ਇਨਸਾਨ ਜਾਂ ਜੀਵ ਦਾ ਸਾਰਾ ਭੌਤਕ ਬਾਹਰੀ ਸਰੀਰਿਕ ਢਾਂਚਾ”। ਬਾਹਰੀ ਭੌਤਕ ਸਰੀਰ ਦਾ ਢਾਂਚਾ ਹੈ ਪਰ ਅੰਦਰ ਸੂਖਮ ਸਰੀਰ ਵੀ ਹੈ ਜਿਸ ਦੇ ਹਿੱਸੇ ਹਨ ਪ੍ਰਾਣ, ਮਨ ਤੇ ਆਤਮਾ। ਭੌਤਕ ਸਰੀਰ ਦਿਸਦਾ ਹੈ ਜਦਕਿ ਸੂਖਮ ਸਰੀਰ ਦਿਸਦਾ ਨਹੀਂ। ਭੌਤਕ ਸਰੀਰ ਖੂਨ ਦੇ ਸਿਸਟਮ ਨਾਲ ਚਲਦਾ ਹੈ। ਏਸੇ ਤਰ੍ਹਾਂ ਸਾਹ ਪਹੁੰਚਾਉਣ ਦਾ ਵੀ ਸਿਸਟਮ ਹੈ ਜਿਸ ਨੂੰ ਪ੍ਰਾਣਾਂ ਦਾ ਸਿਸਟਮ ਕਹਿੰਦੇ ਹਨ, ਸੋਚਣ ਦਾ ਸਿਸਟਮ ਵੀਹੈ ਜੋ ਮਨ ਕਰਦਾ ਹੈ ਤੇ ਮਹਿਸੂਸਣ ਦਾ ਸਿਟਮ ਵੀ ਜੋ ਦਿਲ ਕਰਦਾ ਹੈ। ਯਜੁਰਵੇਦ ਮਾਨਵ ਦੇ ਤਿੰਨ ਸਰੀਰ (ਤਰੈਣੀ ਪਦ) ਪਹਿਲਾ ਦੈਵੀ ਸਰੀਰ (ਕਾਰਮਿਕ ਜੋ ਦਿਲ ਦੇ ਨੇੜੇ ਰਹਿੰਦਾ ਹੈ), ਦੂਸਰਾ ਰੂਹਾਨੀ ਸਰੀਰ ਜੋ ਆਤਮਾ ਚਲਾਉਂਦੀ ਹੈ (ਜੋ ਸੂਖਮ ਹੈ ਤੇ ਸੁੰਨ ਵਿੱਚ ਵਸਦਾ ਹੈ) ਤੇ ਭੌਤਕ ਸਰੀਰ ਜਿੱਥੇ ਇੰਦਰੀਆਂ ਤੇ ਭਾਵਨਾਵਾਂ ਵਸਦੀਆਂ ਹਨ। ਜੀਵਆਤਮਾ ਮਾਨਵ ਨੂੰ ਦੈਵੀ ਜੀਵ ਬਣਾਉਂਦੀ ਹੈ, ਅੰਤਰਆਤਮਾ ਸਮਾਜਿਕ ਜੀਵ ਬਣਾਉਂਦੀ ਹੈ ਤੇ ਭਾਵਨਾਵਾਂ ਤੇ ਇੰਦਰੀਆਂ ਜੀਵ ਨੂੰ ਸੰਸਾਰੀ ਤੇ ਭੌਤਕ ਵਾਦੀ ਬਣਾਉਂਦੀਆਂ ਹਨ। ਇਸਤਰ੍ਹਾਂ ਵੇਦਾਂ ਅਨੁਸਾਰ ਰਿਕ ਪ੍ਰਾਣੀ ਦੈਵੀ, ਸਮਾਜਿਕ ਤੇ ਸੰਸਾਰੀ ਜੀਵ ਹੈ।

ਭੌਤਿਕ ਸਰੀਰ ਦਾ ਧੁਰਾ ਦਿਲ ਹੈ ਜੋ ਸਰੀਰ ਵਿੱਚ ਖੁਨ ਦੀ ਚਾਲਦਾ ਕੇਂਦ੍ਰ ਹੈ ਤੇ ਜੋ ਛਾਤੀ ਵਿੱਚ ਦੋਹਾਂ ਫੇਫੜਿਆਂ ਦੇ ਮੱਧ ਵਿੱਚ ਰਹਿੰਦਾ ਹੈ। ਇਹ ਸਾਰੇ ਸਰੀਰ ਨੂੰ ਸ਼ਾਹਰਗ ਦੁਆਰਾ ਲਹੂ ਪਹੁੰਚਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ। (ਮਹਾਨਕੋਸ਼, ਪੰਨਾ ੬੩੪) ਦਿਲ ਦਾ ਬਹੁਵਚਨ ਦਿਲਹਾ। ਦਿਲਹੁ- ਦਿਲਹੁੰ ਦਿਲਹੁ ਮੁਹਬਤ ਜਿਨਿ ਸੇਈ ਸਚਿਆ (ਆਸਾ ਫਰੀਦ: ੪੮੮: ੮) ਸੂਖਮ ਸਰੀਰ ਦਾ ਮੈਰੀਡੀਅਨ ਸਿਸਟਮ ਹੈ ਜੋ ਸਾਰੇ ਸਰੀਰ ਵਿੱਚ ਉਰਜਾ ਪਹੁੰਚਾਉਂਦਾ ਹੈ, ਪ੍ਰਾਣ ਭਰਦਾ ਹੈ। ਇਸ ਮੈਰੀਡੀਅਨ ਸਿਸਟਮ ਰਾਹੀਂ ਸੂਖਮ ਸਰੀਰ ਵਿੱਚ ਊਰਜਾ ਦਾ ਵਹਾ ਪਰਵਾਹ ਹੁੰਦਾ ਹੈ। ਪਿਓਂਗੌਗ ਯੂਨੀਵਰਸਿਟੀ ਦੇ ਡਾਂ: ਕਿਮ ਬੌਂਗ ਨੇ ਤਜਰਬੇ ਕਰਕੇ ਮੈਰੀਡੀਅਨਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਊਰਜਾ ਸੰਚਾਲਨ ਦੇ ਰਸਤੇ ਪਾਇਆ। ਉਸ ਨੇ ਹਰ ਇੱਕ ਮੈਰੀਡੀਅਨ ਦੀ ਚੌੜਾਈ ੨੦-੩੦ ਮਿਲੀ-ਮਾਈਕਰੋਨ ਦਸੀ।

ਸਰੀਰ ਕਿਸ ਤੱਤ ਦਾ ਬਣਿਆ ਹੋਇਆ ਹੈ? ਪੰਜ-ਭੌਤਿਕ ਸਰੀਰ ਪੰਜਾਂ ਤੱਤਾਂ ਦਾ ਹੀ ਬਣਿਆ ਹੈ: ‘ਅਪੁ ਤੇਜੁ ਵਾਇ ਪ੍ਰਿਥਮੀ ਆਕਾਸਾ ॥ ਤਿਨ ਮਹਿ ਪੰਚ ਤਤੁ ਘਰਿ ਵਾਸਾ ॥ (ਪੰਨਾ 1: 1031: 11) ਪੰਚ ਭੂ ਨਾਇਕੋ ਆਪਿ ਸਿਰੰਦਾ ਜਿਨਿ ਸਚ ਕਾ ਪਿੰਡੁ ਸਵਾਰਿਆ॥ (ਸੂਹੀ ਮਹਲਾ 1, ਪੰਨਾ 766) ਹਵਾ, ਪਾਣੀ, ਅੱਗ, ਪ੍ਰਿਥਵੀ ਤੇ ਆਕਾਸ਼ ਦਾ ਬਣਿਆ ਹੈ ਸਰੀਰ।

ਸਰੀਰ ਦੇ ਭਾਗ ਕਿਤਨੇ ਹਨ? ਸਰੀਰ ਦੇ ਪੰਜ ਹਿਸੇ ਕਹੇ ਜਾ ਸਕਦੇ ਹਨ: 1 ਅੰਨਮਯ 2. ਪ੍ਰਾਣਮਯ 3. ਮਨੋਮਯਾ ਜਾਂ ਗਿਆਨਮਯਾ 4. ਵਿਗਿਆਨ ਮਯ ਤੇ 5. ਅਨੰਦ ਮਯ।

ਜੀਅ ਪ੍ਰਾਣ ਤੁਮੑ ਪਿੰਡ ਦੀਨੑ।। ਮੁਗਧ ਸੁੰਦਰ ਧਾਰਿ ਜੋਤਿ ਕੀਨੑ।। (ਬਸੰਤੁ ਮਹਲਾ ੫, ੧੧੮੧: ੧)

ਸਰੀਰ ਦੇ ਪਿੰਡ, ਜੀਅ, ਪ੍ਰਾਣ, ਜੋਤ ਸਭ ਪ੍ਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੇ ਦਿਤੇ ਹੋਏ ਹਨ।

ਫਿਰ ਇਸ ਦਾ ਰਚਣਹਾਰਾ ਕੌਣ ਹੈ? ਇਸ ਦਾ ਰਚਣਹਾਰਾ ਵੀ ਤਾਂ ਪਰਮ ਪਿਤਾ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਹੀ ਹੈ:

ਸਾਹਿਬ ਰੰਗਿ ਰਾਤਾ ਸਚ ਕੀ ਬਾਤਾ ਜਿਨਿ ਬਿੰਬ ਕਾ ਕੋਟੁ ਉਸਾਰਿਆ। (ਸੂਹੀ ਮਹਲਾ 1, ਪੰਨਾ 766)

‘ਬਿੰਬ` ਕਾ ਕੋਟੁ ਉਸਾਰਿਆ` ਇੱਕ ਪਾਣੀ ਦੀ ਬੂੰਦ ਤੋਂ ਸਰੀਰ ਰੂਪੀ ਕਿਲ੍ਹਾ ਉਸਾਰਿਆ ਗਿਆ ਹੈ ਤੇ ਪੰਜਾਂ ਤੱਤਾਂ ਦਾ ਹੀ ਵਿਸਥਾਰ ਹੋ ਕੇ ਇੱਕ ਆਕਾਰ ਸਾਕਾਰ ਹੋਇਆ ਹੈ।

ਆਪੇ ਆਪੁ ਉਪਾਇ ਨਿਰਾਲਾ॥ ਸਾਚਾ ਥਾਨੁ ਕੀਓ ਦਇਆਲਾ॥

ਪਉਣ ਪਾਣੀ ਅਗਨੀ ਕਾ ਬੰਧਨੁ ਕਾਇਆ ਕੋਟੁ ਰਚਾਇਦਾ॥1॥

ਨਉ ਘਰੁ ਥਾਪੇ ਥਾਪਣਹਾਰੈ ॥ ਦਸਵੈ ਵਾਸਾ ਅਲਖ ਅਪਾਰੈ ॥

ਸਾਇਰ ਸਪਤ ਭਰੇ ਜਲਿ ਨਿਰਮਲਿ ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਮੈਲੁ ਨ ਲਾਇਦਾ ॥2॥ (ਪੰਨਾ 1036)

ਮੂਲ ਪਛਾਨਣ ਲਈ ਸਭ ਤੋਂ ਪਹਿਲਾਂ ਜਾਨਣਾ ਜ਼ਰੂਰੀ ਹੇ ਕਿ ਸਰੀਰ ਹੋਂਦ ਵਿੱਚ ਆਇਆ ਕਿਵੇਂ?

ਸਾਕਤ ਨਿਰਗੁਣਿਆਰਿਆ ਆਪਣਾ ਮੂਲੁ ਪਛਾਣੁ॥

ਰਕਤੁ ਬਿੰਦੁ ਕਾ ਇਹੁ ਤਨੋ ਅਗਨੀ ਪਾਸਿ ਪਿਰਾਣੁ॥

ਪਵਣੈ ਕੈ ਵਸਿ ਦੇਹੁਰੀ ਮਸਤਕਿ ਸਚੁ ਨੀਸਾਣੁ॥

(ਸਿਰੀ ਰਾਗ ਮਹਲਾ 1 ਪੰਨਾ 63)

ਭਾਵੇਂ ਸਰੀਰ ਪੰਜ ਤੱਤਾਂ ਦਾ ਅਤੇ ਰਕਤ ਤੇ ਬਿੰਦ ਦਾ ਬਣਿਆ ਹੋਇਆ ਪਰ ਉਹ ਪੈਦਾ ਵੀ ਉਸ ਦੇ ਹੁਕਮ ਅਨੁਸਾਰ, ਜੀਂਦਾ ਵੀ ਉਸਦੇ ਹੁਕਮ ਅਨੁਸਾਰ ਤੇ ਮਰਦਾ ਵੀ ਉਸ ਦੇ ਹੁਕਮ ਅਨੁਸਾਰ ਹੀ ਹੈ।

ਰਕਤੁ ਬਿੰਦੁ ਕਰਿ ਨਿੰਮਿਆ ਅਗਨਿ ਉਦਰ ਮਝਾਰਿ॥

ਉਰਧ ਮੁਖੁ ਕੁਚੀਲ ਬਿਕਲੁ ਨਰਕਿ ਘੋਰਿ ਗੁਬਾਰਿ॥

(ਪਉੜੀ ਜੈਤਸਰੀ ਕੀ ਵਾਰ ਮਹਲਾ ੫ ਪੰਨਾ ੭੦੬)

ਗੁਰੂ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਜੀ ਵਾਰ ਵਾਰ ਕਹਿ ਰਹੇ ਹਨ ਕਿ ਐ ਬੰਦੇ ਤੇਰੀ ਹੋਂਦ ਮਾਂ ਅਤੇ ਪਿਤਾ ਦੁਆਰਾ ਹੀ ਉਤਪੰਨ ਹੋਈ ਹੈ ਜੋ ਉਤਪਤੀ ਦੇ ਸਾਧਨ ਹਨ:

ਮਾਤ ਪਿਤਾ ਸੰਜੋਗਿ ਉਪਾਏ ਰਕਤੁ ਬਿੰਦੁ ਮਿਲਿ ਪਿੰਡੁ ਕਰੇ॥

(ਮਾਰੂ ਮਹਲਾ ੧ ਪੰਨਾ ੧੦੧੩)

ਇਸ ਵਿਚਾਰ ਦਾ ਵਿਸਥਾਰ ਕਰਦਿਆਂ ਹੋਇਆਂ ਗੁਰੂ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਜੀ ਫਰਮਾ ਰਹੇ ਹਨ ਕਿ

ਮਾ ਕੀ ਰਕਤੁ ਪਿਤਾ ਬਿਦੁ ਧਾਰਾ॥ਮੂਰਤਿ ਸੂਰਤਿ ਕਰਿ ਆਪਾਰਾ॥

ਜੋਤਿ ਦਾਤਿ ਜੇਤੀ ਸਭ ਤੇਰੀ ਤੂ ਕਰਤਾ ਸਭ ਠਾਈ ਹੇ॥ 4. ।

(ਰਾਗ ਮਾਰੂ ਮਹਲਾ ੧ ਪੰਨਾ ੧੦੨੨)

ਬਿੰਦੁ ਰਕਤੁ ਮਿਲਿ ਪਿੰਡੁ ਸਰੀਆ॥ ਪਉਣੁ ਪਾਣੀ ਅਗਨੀ ਮਿਲਿ ਜੀਆ॥

(ਮਾਰੂ ਮਹਲਾ ੧ ਪੰਨਾ ੧੦੨੬)

ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੇ ਹੁਕਮ ਵਿੱਚ ਹੀ ਪਿਤਾ ਦੇ ਵੀਰਜ ਦੀ ਬੂੰਦ ਤੇ ਮਾਂ ਦੇ ਪੇਟ ਦੇ ਲਹੂ ਨੇ ਮਿਲ ਕੇ (ਮਨੁੱਖਾ) ਸਰੀਰ ਬਣਾ ਦਿੱਤਾ। ਮਾਂ ਦੀ ਰਕਤ ਤੇ ਪਿਤਾ ਦੇ ਬਿੰਦ ਵਿੱਚ ਜਿਉਂਦੀ ਹਰਕਤ ਹੀ ਨਵਾਂ ਸਰੀਰ ਪੈਦਾ ਕਰ ਸਕਦੀ ਹੈ, ਜੇਹਾ ਕਿ ਫੁਰਮਾਨ ਹੈ।

ਗਰਭ ਅਗਨਿ ਮਹਿ ਜਿਨਹਿ ਉਬਾਰਿਆ॥

ਰਕਤ ਕਿਰਮ ਮਹਿ ਨਹੀ ਸੰਘਾਰਿਆ॥

(ਮਾਰੂ ਮਹਲਾ ੫ ਪੰਨਾ ੧੦੨੬)

ਜਿਸ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਨੇ (ਜੀਵ ਨੂੰ) ਮਾਂ ਦੇ ਪੇਟ ਦੀ ਅੱਗ ਵਿੱਚ ਬਚਾਈ ਰੱਖਿਆ, ਜਿਸ ਨੇ ਮਾਂ ਦੀ ਰੱਤ ਦੇ ਕਿਰਮਾਂ ਵਿੱਚ (ਜੀਵ ਨੂੰ) ਮਰਨ ਨਾਂਹ ਦਿੱਤਾ ਉਸ ਨੇ (ਤਦੋਂ) ਆਪਣੇ (ਨਾਮ ਦਾ) ਸਿਮਰਨ ਦੇ ਕੇ ਰੱਖਿਆ ਕੀਤੀ।

ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਨੇ ਆਪਣਾ ਆਪਾ ਆਪ ਹੀ ਸਾਜਿਆ ਹੈ ਤੇ ਆਪ ਹੀ ਸਾਰੇ ਜਗਤ ਵਿੱਚ ਵਿੱਚ ਬੈਠਾ ਹੈ। ਜੀਵਾਂ ਦੇ ਵਿਚਰਣ ਨੱਚਣ ਖੇਡਣ ਲਈ ਸਾਰੀ ਧਰਤੀ ਇੱਕ ਅਖਾੜਾ ਬਣਾ ਦਿਤਾ ਤੇ ਜਿਸ ਉੱਪਰ ਇੱਕ ਅਕਾਸ਼ ਦਾ ਚੰਦੋਆ ਤਾਣ ਦਿਤਾ। ਜਿਹੜਾ ਸਰੀਰ ਇੱਕ ਪਾਣੀ ਦੀ ਬੂੰਦ ਤੋਂਬਣਿਆ ਹੋਇਆ ਹੈ ਇਸ ਨੂੰ ਚੱਲਦਾ ਰੱਖਣ ਲਈ ਸੁਆਸ ਭਰੇ ਹਨ ਪ੍ਰਾਣ ਦਿਤੇ ਹਨ। ਪਿਛੱਲੇ ਕੀਤੇ ਕਰਮ ਦੁਆਰਾ ਭਾਵ ਮਾਤਾ ਪਿਤਾ ਦੇ ਗ੍ਰਹਿਸਤੀ ਕਰਮ ਦੁਆਰਾ ਹੀ ਸਰੀਰ ਸੰਸਾਰ ਨੂੰ ਦੇਖਣ ਦੇ ਕਾਬਲ ਹੋਇਆ ਹੈ।

ਆਖਾਰ ਮੰਡਲੀ ਧਰਣਿ ਸਬਾਈ ਊਪਰਿ ਗਗਨੁ ਚੰਦੋਆ॥

ਪਵਨੁ ਵਿਚੋਲਾ ਕਰਤ ਇਕੇਲਾ ਜਲ ਤੇ ਓਪਤਿ ਹੋਆ॥

ਪੰਚ ਤਤੁ ਕਰਿ ਪੁਤਰਾ ਕੀਨਾ ਕਿਰਤ ਮਿਲਾਵਾ ਹੋਆ॥

(ਰਾਮਕਲੀ ਮਹਲਾ ੫, ਪੰਨਾ ੮੮੪)

‘ਕਿਰਤ ਮਿਲਾਵਾ ਹੋਆ`*ਜੀਵ ਦਾ ਪਿੱਛਲਾ ਕਰਮ ਭਾਵ ਮਾਤਾ ਪਿਤਾ ਦੇ ਗ੍ਰਹਿਸਤੀ ਕਰਮ ਦੁਆਰਾ, ਪਾਣੀ ਦੀ ਬੂੰਦ ਤੋਂ, ਪੰਜਾਂ ਤੱਤਾਂ ਦਾ ਵਜੂਦ ਹੋਂਦ ਵਿੱਚ ਆਉਣਾ ਤੇ ਸਵਾਸਾਂ ਦੀ ਪ੍ਰਕਿਰਿਆ ਦੁਆਰਾ ਸਰੀਰ ਦਾ ਢਾਂਚਾ ਖੜਾ ਹੋ ਗਿਆ। ਸਾਰੀ ਕਾਇਨਾਤ ਦਾ ਏਹੋ ਨਿਯਮ ਹੈ।*

‘ਪੰਜ ਤੱਤ` ਪ੍ਰਿਥਵੀ, ਜਲ, ਅਗਨ, ਪਵਨ ਅਤੇ ਅਕਾਸ਼ ਇਕੱਠੇ ਹੋਣ ਤੋਂ ਸਰੀਰ ਦੀ ਬਣਤਰ ਬਣ ਗਈ। ਪੰਜਾਂ ਤੱਤਾਂ ਤੋਂ ਪੈਦਾ ਹੋਏ ਪੰਜਾਂ ਤੱਤਾਂ ਵਿੱਚ ਮਿਲ ਗਏ ਭਾਵ ਕਿ ਜ਼ਮੀਨ ਤੋਂ ਪੈਦਾ ਹੋਏ ਜ਼ਮੀਨ ਵਿੱਚ ਹੀ ਸਮਾਅ ਗਏ।

ਪੰਚ ਤਤੁ ਮਿਲਿ ਕਾਇਆ ਕੀਨੀੑ, ਤਤੁ ਕਹਾ ਤੇ ਕੀਨੁ ਰੇ॥

ਕਰਮ ਬਧ ਤੁਮ ਜੀਉ ਕਹਤ ਹੌ, ਕਰਮਹਿ ਕਿਨਿ ਜੀਉ ਦੀਨੁਰੇ॥

(ਰਾਗ ਗੋਂਡ ਬਾਣੀ ਕਬੀਰ ਜੀ ਕੀ ਪੰਨਾ ੮੭੦)

ਪਾਂਚ ਤਤ ਕੋ ਤਨੁ ਰਚਿਓ ਜਾਨਹੁ ਚਤੁਰ ਸੁਜਾਨ॥

ਜਿਹ ਤੇ ਉਪਜਿਓ ਨਾਨਕਾ ਲੀਨ ਤਾਹਿ ਮੈ ਮਾਨੁ॥

(ਸਲੋਕ ਮਹਲਾ ੯ ਪੰਨਾ ੧੪੨੭)

ਹਵਾ ਪਾਣੀ ਅੱਗ ਆਦਿਕ ਤੱਤਾਂ ਨੇ ਮਿਲ ਕੇ ਜੀਵ ਰਚ ਦਿੱਤੇ। ਇਹ ਸਾਰੀ ਸ੍ਰਿਸ਼ਟੀ ਪੰਜਾਂ ਤੱਤਾਂ ਦੀ ਬਣੀ ਹੋਈ ਹੈ ‘ਪੰਚ ਤਤੁ ਕਰਿ ਤੁਧੁ ਸ੍ਰਿਸਟਿਸਭ ਸਾਜੀ`। ਗੁਰੂ ਅਮਰਦਾਸ ਜੀ ਫਰਮਾਉਂਦੇ ਹਨ ਕਿ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਨੇ ਇਸ ਸਰੀਰ ਵਿੱਚ ਜੋਤ ਰੱਖੀ ਤਾਂ ਇਹ ਸੰਸਾਰ ਵਿੱਚ ਆਇਆ ਹੈ।

ਏ ਸਰੀਰਾ ਮੇਰਿਆ ਹਰਿ ਤੁਮ ਮਹਿ ਜੋਤਿ ਰਖੀ ਤਾ ਤੂ ਜਗ ਮਹਿ ਆਇਆ॥

ਹਰਿ ਜੋਤਿ ਰਖੀ ਤੁਧੁ ਵਿਚਿ, ਤਾ ਤੂ ਜਗ ਮਹਿ ਆਇਆ॥

ਹਰਿ ਆਪੇ ਮਾਤਾ ਆਪੇ ਪਿਤਾ ਜਿਨਿ ਜੀਉ ਉਪਾਇ ਜਗਤੁ ਦਿਖਾਇਆ॥

ਗੁਰ ਪਰਸਾਦੀ ਬੁਝਿਆ ਤਾ ਚਲਤੁ ਹੋਆ ਚਲਤੁ ਨਦਰੀ ਆਇਆ॥

ਕਹੈ ਨਾਨਕੁ ਸ੍ਰਿਸਟਿ ਕਾ ਮੂਲੁ ਰਚਿਆ ਜੋਤਿ ਰਾਖੀ ਤਾ ਤੂ ਜਗ ਮਹਿ ਆਇਆ॥

( ‘ਅਨੰਦ` ਰਾਮਕਲੀ ਮਹਲਾ ੩ ਪੰਨਾ ੯੨੨)

ਹੇ ਮੇਰੇ ਸਰੀਰ! ਤੇਰੀ ਹੋਂਦ ਓਦੋਂ ਹੀ ਸਾਕਾਰ ਹੋਈ ਜਦੋਂ ਤੇਰੇ ਸਰੀਰ ਵਿੱਚ ਜੋਤ ਨੂੰ ਟਿਕਾਇਆ ਗਿਆ। ਇਸ ਜੋਤ ਦੀ ਉਤਪਤੀ ਮਾਤਾ ਪਿਤਾ ਦੁਆਰਾ ਹੋਈ ਹੈਤੇ ਮਾਤਾ ਪਿਤਾ ਵਿੱਚ ਵੀ ਤੇਰੀ ਹੀ ਜੋਤ ਹੈ: ਸਰਬ ਜੋਤਿ ਤੇਰੀ ਪਸਰਿ ਰਹੀ॥ ਜਹ ਜਹ ਦੇਖਾ ਤਹ ਨਰਹਰੀ॥ ਇਹ ਜੋਤ ਸਾਰੇ ਸੰਸਾਰ ਵਿੱਚ ਇਕਸਾਰ ਵਿਚਰ ਰਹੀ ਹੈ। ‘ਹਰਿ ਤੁਮ ਮਹਿ ਜੋਤਿ (ਚੇਤੰਤਾ) ਰਖੀ` । ਸਾਰੀ ਸ਼੍ਰਿਸ਼ਟੀ ਦਾ ਮੂਲ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੀ ਜੋਤ ਹੈ।

ਹੇ ਮੇਰੇ ਸਰੀਰ! ਜਦੋਂ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਨੇ ਜਗਤ ਰਚਨਾ ਦਾ ਮੁੱਢ ਬੱਧਾ ਤੇਰੇ ਅੰਦਰ ਆਪਣੀ ਜੋਤ ਪਾਈ ਤਦੋਂ ਤੂੰ ਜਗਤ ਵਿੱਚ ਆਇਆ। ਹੇ ਮੇਰੇ ਸਰੀਰ! ਤੂੰ ਦੁਨੀਆਂ ਦੇ ਪਦਾਰਥਾਂ ਵਿਚੋਂ ਅਨੰਦ ਢੂੰਢਦਾ ਹੈਂ ਪਰ ਅਨੰਦ ਦਾ ਸੋਮਾ ਤਾਂ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਤੇਰੇ ਅੰਦਰ ਵੱਸਦਾ ਹੈ। ਤੂੰ ਜਗਤ ਵਿੱਚ ਆਇਆ ਹੀ ਓਦੋਂ ਜਦੋਂ ਹਰੀ ਨੇ ਜੋਤ ਤੇਰੇ ਵਿੱਚ ਰੱਖ ਦਿੱਤੀ। ਜਦੋਂ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਨੇ ਤੇਰੇ ਵਿੱਚ ਜੋਤ ਰੱਖੀ ਤਦੋਂ ਤੂੰ ਜੰਮਿਆ।ਜਿਹੜਾ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਜੀਵ ਪੈਦਾ ਕਰਕੇ ਉਸ ਨੂੰ ਜਗਤ ਵਿੱਚ ਭੇਜਦਾ ਹੈ, ਉਹ ਆਪ ਹੀ ਇਸ ਦਾ ਪਿਤਾ ਹੈ ਤੇ ਆਪ ਹੀ ਇਸ ਦੀ ਮਾਂ ਹੈ। ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਆਪ ਹੀ ਮਾਪਿਆਂ ਵਾਂਗ ਜੀਵ ਨੂੰ ਹਰ ਤਰ੍ਹਾਂ ਦਾ ਸੁੱਖ ਦੇਂਦਾ ਹੈ। ਸੁੱਖ ਅਨੰਦ ਦਾ ਦਾਤਾ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਆਪ ਹੈ। ਪਰ ਜੀਵ ਜਗਤ ਦੇ ਮਾਇਕ ਪਦਾਰਥਾਂ ਵਿਚੋਂ ਅਨੰਦ ਲੱਭਣ ਦੇ ਯਤਨ ਵਿੱਚ ਹੈ। ਜਦੋਂ ਗੁਰ-ਗਿਆਨ ਦੁਆਰਾ ਜੀਵ ਨੂੰ ਸੋਝੀ ਆਉਂਦੀ ਹੈ ਤਾਂ ਫਿਰ ਉਹ ਜਗਤ ਨੂੰ ਮਦਾਰੀ ਦਾ ਇੱਕ ਤਮਾਸ਼ਾ ਹੀ ਦੇਖਦਾ ਹੈ ਤੇ ਸਮਝਦਾ ਹੈ ਕਿ ਇਹ ਸਦਾ ਰਹਿਣ ਵਾਲਾ ਸੁੱਖ ਨਹੀਂ ਹੈ।

ਆਖਰ ਜਿਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਤੱਤਾਂ ਤੋਂ ਪੁਰਸ਼ ਜੱਗ ਵਿੱਚ ਆਇਆ ਉਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਤੱਤਾਂ ਵਿੱਚ ਹੀ ਆਖਰ ਨੂੰ ਵਿਲੀਨ ਹੁੰਦਾ ਹੈ।

ਰਾਮਕਲੀ ਮਹਲਾ 5॥ ਪਵਨੈ ਮਹਿ ਪਵਨੁ ਸਮਾਇਆ॥

ਜੋਤੀ ਮਹਿ ਜੋਤਿ ਰਲਿ ਜਾਇਆ॥ (ਮ ੫: ੮੮੫: ੧੨)

ਇਹ ਸਾਰੀ ਰਚਨਾ ਹੀ ਪਾਣੀ ਤੇ ਬੁਦਬੁਦੇ ਵਾਂਗ ਹੈ ਜੋ ਬਣਦੀ ਢਹਿੰਦੀ ਰਹਿੰਦੀ ਹੈ

ਜੈਸੇ ਜਲ ਤੇ ਬੁਦਬੁਦਾ ਉਪਜੈ ਬਿਨਸੈ ਨੀਤ॥

ਜਗ ਰਚਨਾ ਤੈਸੇ ਰਚੀ ਕਹੁ ਨਾਨਕ ਸੁਨਿ ਮੀਤ॥

(ਸਲੋਕ ਮਹਲਾ ੯ ਪੰਨਾ ੧੪੨੭)

ਜ਼ਰੇ ਜ਼ਰੇ ਵਿੱਚ ਉਸ ਦੀ ਜੋਤ ਕੰਮ ਕਰ ਰਹੀ ਹੈ

ਘਟ ਘਟ ਮੈ ਹਰਿ ਜੂ ਬਸੈ ਸੰਤਨ ਕਹਿਓ ਪੁਕਾਰਿ॥

ਕਹੁ ਨਾਨਕ ਤਿਹ ਭਜੁ ਮਨਾ ਭਉ ਨਿਧਿ ਉਤਰਹਿ ਪਾਰਿ॥

(ਸਲੋਕ ਮਹਲਾ ੯ ਪੰਨਾ ੧੪੨੭0

ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੀ ਜੋਤ ਸਾਰਿਆਂ ਵਿੱਚ ਹੈ:

ਜਲਿ ਥਲਿ ਮਹੀਅਲਿ ਪੂਰਿਆ, ਰਵਿਆ ਵਿੱਚ ਵਣਾ॥

ਸੋ ਪ੍ਰਭੁ ਚਿਤਿ ਨ ਆਵਈ, ਕਿਤੜਾ ਦੁਖੁ ਗਣਾ॥

(ਮਾਝ ਮਹਲਾ ੫, ਪੰਨਾ ੧੩੩)

ਗੁਰੂ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਜੀ ਨੇ ਸੌਖੇ ਤਰੀਕੇ ਨਾਲ ਸਮਝਾ ਦਿੱਤਾ ਹੈ ਕਿ ਹਵਾ ਪਾਣੀ ਦੇ ਸੁਮੇਲ ਦੁਆਰਾ ਸੰਸਾਰ ਹੋਂਦ ਵਿੱਚ ਆਇਆ ਹੈ ਤੇ ਏਸੇ ਹੋਂਦ ਵਿਚੋਂ ਹੀ ਜੀਵ ਦੀ ਹੋਂਦ ਸਾਕਾਰ ਹੋਈ ਹੈ:

ਸਾਚੇ ਤੇ ਪਵਨਾ ਭਇਆ ਪਵਨੈ ਤੇ ਜਲੁ ਹੋਇ॥

ਜਲ ਤੇ ਤ੍ਰਿਭਵਣੁ ਸਾਜਿਆ ਘਟਿ ਘਟਿ ਜੋਤਿ ਸਮੋਇ॥

(ਸਿਰੀ ਰਾਗ ਮਹਲਾ ੧ ਪੰਨਾ ੧੯)

*ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੀ ਦਰਗਾਹ ਹਰ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਦੇ ਹਿਰਦੇ ਵਿੱਚ ਹੈ ਤੇ ਇਹ ਧਰਤੀ ਦੇ ਹਰ ਜ਼ਰੇ ਜ਼ਰੇ ਵਿੱਚ ਹੈ*

*ਸਰੀਰਦਾਮਕਸਦਕੀਹੈ?*

ਸਰੀਰਨੂੰਦੋਹਿਸਿਆਵਿੱਚਵੰਡਿਆਜਾਸਕਦਾਹੈਭੌਤਕਤੇਸੂਖਮਸਰੀਰ।ਭੌਤਕਸਰੀਰਸੂਖਮਸਰੀਰਦੇਹਿਸਿਆਂਪ੍ਰਾਣ, ਮਨਤੇਆਤਮਾਦਾਬਾਹਰੀਕਵਚਹੈ।ਇਸਤਰ੍ਹਾਂਪੰਜ-ਭੌਤਿਕਸਰੀਰਦੇਅੰਦਰਹਨਪ੍ਰਾਣ, ਮਨਤੇਆਤਮਾਜਿਨ੍ਹਾਂਦੀਇਹਰਖਿਆਕਰਦਾਹੈ।

ਏਸਰੀਰਾਮੇਰਿਆਇਸੁਜਗਮਹਿਆਇਕੈਕਿਆਤੁਧੁਕਰਮਕਮਾਇਆ॥

ਕਿਕਰਮਕਮਾਇਆਤੁਧੁਸਰੀਰਾਜਾਤੂਜਗਮਹਿਆਇਆ॥

ਜਿਨਿਹਰਿਤੇਰਾਰਚਨੁਰਚਿਆਸੋਹਰਿਮਨਿਨਵਸਾਇਆ॥

ਗੁਰਪਰਸਾਦੀਹਰਿਮੰਨਿਵਸਿਆਪੂਰਬਿਲਿਖਿਆਪਾਇਆ॥

ਕਹੈਨਾਨਕੁਏਹੁਸਰੀਰੁਪਰਵਾਣੁਹੋਆਜਿਨਿਸਤਿਗੁਰਸਿਉਚਿਤੁਲਾਇਆ॥35॥

ਹਰਿਜੀਉਗੁਫਾਅੰਦਰਿਰਖਿਕੈਵਾਜਾਪਵਣੁਵਜਾਇਆ॥

ਵਜਾਇਆਵਾਜਾਪਉਣਨਉਦੁਆਰੇਪਰਗਟੁਕੀਏਦਸਵਾਗੁਪਤੁਰਖਾਇਆ॥

ਗੁਰਦੁਆਰੈਲਾਇਭਾਵਨੀਇਕਨਾਦਸਵਾਦੁਆਰੁਦਿਖਾਇਆ॥

ਤਹਅਨੇਕਰੂਪਨਾਉਨਵਨਿਧਿਤਿਸਦਾਅੰਤੁਨਜਾਈਪਾਇਆ॥

ਕਹੈਨਾਨਕੁਹਰਿਪਿਆਰੈਜੀਉਗੁਫਾਅੰਦਰਿਰਖਿਕੈਵਾਜਾਪਵਣੁਵਜਾਇਆ॥38॥

(ਮ: 3, ਪੰਨਾ 921-922)

*ਸੂਖਮਸਰੀਰਦੇਕੀਕੀਹਿੱਸੇਹਨ? ਹਰਹਿੱਸਾਕਿੱਥੇਸਥਾਪਤਹੈ? ਸੂਖਮਸਰੀਰਦਾਕਰਤਵਤੇਮਹਤੱਵਕੀਹੈ?*

ਜਵੇਂਕਿਪਹਿਲਾਂਦਸਿਆਹੈਸੂਖਮਸਰੀਰਦੇਹਿੱਸੇਆਤਮਾ, ਮਨਤੇਪ੍ਰਾਣਹਨ।

ਦੇਹੀਅੰਦਰਿਵਸਤੁਅਪਾਰਾ (3: 1056: 16)

*ਪ੍ਰਾਣ, ਮਨਤੇਆਤਮਾ*ਹੀਇਸਦੇਹੀਅੰਦਰਅਪਾਰਵਸਤਾਂਹਨ।

ਕਾਇਆਨਗਰੁਨਗਰਗੜਅੰਦਰਿ।।ਸਾਚਾਵਾਸਾਪੁਰਿਗਗਨੰਦਰਿ।।

ਅਸਥਿਰੁਥਾਨੁਸਦਾਨਿਰਮਾਇਲੁਆਪੇਆਪੁਉਪਾਇਦਾ।।੧।।

ਅੰਦਰਿਕੋਟਛਜੇਹਟਨਾਲੇ।।ਆਪੇਲੇਵੈਵਸਤੁਸਮਾਲੇ।।

ਬਜਰਕਪਾਟਜੜੇਜੜਿਜਾਣੈਗੁਰਸਬਦੀਖੋਲਾਇਦਾ।।੨।।

ਭੀਤਰਿਕੋਟਗੁਫਾਘਰਜਾਈ।।ਨਉਘਰਥਾਪੇਹੁਕਮਿਰਜਾਈ।।

ਦਸਵੈਪੁਰਖੁਅਲੇਖੁਅਪਾਰੀਆਪੇਅਲਖੁਲਖਾਇਦਾ।।੩।।

ਪਉਣਪਾਣੀਅਗਨੀਇੱਕਵਾਸਾ।।ਆਪੇਕੀਤੋਖੇਲੁਤਮਾਸਾ।।

ਬਲਦੀਜਲਿਨਿਵਰੈਕਿਰਪਾਤੇਆਪੇਜਲਨਿਧਿਪਾਇਦਾ।।੪।।

ਧਰਤਿਉਪਾਇਧਰੀਧਰਮਸਾਲਾ।।ਉਤਪਤਿਪਰਲਉਆਪਿਨਿਰਾਲਾ।।

ਪਵਣੈਖੇਲੁਕੀਆਸਭਥਾਈਕਲਾਖਿੰਚਿਢਾਹਾਇਦਾ।।੫।।

(ਮ੧: ਪੰਨਾ੧੦੩੩-੧੦੩੪)

*ਪ੍ਰਾਣ*

ਪ੍ਰਾਣਾਂਸਦਕਾਜੀਵਪ੍ਰਾਣੀਅਖਵਾਉਂਦਾਹੈ।ਪ੍ਰਾਣਸਰੀਰਦੀਉਹਊਰਜਾਹੈਜੋਭੌਤਕਸਰੀਰਨੂੰਕਿਰਿਆਯੋਗਬਣਾਉਂਦੀਹੈ।ਸ਼ਕਤੀ, ਊਰਜਾ, ਆਸ਼ਾ, ਇੱਛਾ, ਚਾਹਨਾ, ਭਾਵਨਾਵਾਂਸਭਪ੍ਰਾਣਾਂਜਾਂਸਾਹਾਂਨਾਲਜੁੜੀਆਂਹੋਈਆਂਹਨ।ਜੇਸਾਹਚਲੇਜਾਣਤਾਂਇਹਸਭਖਤਮਹੋਜਾਂਦੇਹਨ, ਸਾਹਜਾਣਨੂੰਹੀਪ੍ਰਾਣਪੰਖੇਰੂਉਡਜਾਣਦੀਸੰਗਿਆਦਿਤੀਜਾਦੀਹੈ।ਸਾਹ-ਨਾੜੀਆਂਵਿੱਚਵਗਦਾਵਹਾਵੀਪ੍ਰਾਣਾਂਨਾਲਹੀਜੁੜਿਆਹੈਤੇਇਨ੍ਹਾਂਨਾੜੀਆਂਦੀਕਿਰਿਆਪ੍ਰਾਣਾਂਦੇਵਹਾਨਾਲਹੀਜੁੜੀਹੈ।ਨਾੜੀਆਂਬੰਦਹੋਜਾਣਜਾਂਮਰਜਾਣਤਾਂਸਭਸੋਚਾਂਖਤਮਹੋਜਾਂਦੀਆਂਹਨ, ਸਭਖਿਆਲਖਤਮਹੋਜਾਂਦੇਹਨ, ਸਭਮਹਿਸੂਸਣਾਂਬੰਦਹੋਜਾਦਾਹੈਜਿਵੇਂਲਕਵੇਮਾਰੇਮਨੁਖਦੇਕੁੱਝਅੰਗਹਿਲਣੋਂਹਟਜਾਦੇਹਨ।ਪ੍ਰਾਣਇਸਲਈਮਾਨਵੀ-ਹੋਂਦ, ਮਾਨਵੀਸੋਚ, ਵਿਚਾਰ, ਭਾਵਨਾ, ਇਛਾ, ਆਸ਼ਾਲਈਸਭਤੋਂਜ਼ਰੂਰੀਹਨ।ਪ੍ਰਾਣਮਯਕੋਸ਼ਇਸਲਈਸਰੀਰਦਾਬਹੁਤਮਹਤਵਪੂਰਣਹਿਸਾਹੈ।

(ੳ) ਜੀਅਪ੍ਰਾਣਅਧਾਰੁਤੇਰਾਨਾਨਕਕਾਪ੍ਰਭੁਤਾਣੁ।। (ਆਸਾਮ: ੫, ੪੦੫: ੧੧

(ਅ) ਜੀਅਪ੍ਰਾਨਮਨੁਤਨੁਸਭੁਅਰਪਉਨੀਰਉਪੇਖਿਪ੍ਰਭਕਉਨੀਰਉ।। (ਜੈਤ੫, ੭੦੦: ੧੩)

*ਪ੍ਰਾਣਾਂਦਾਆਧਾਰਪ੍ਰਮਾਤਮਾਹੈ।*

(ੳ) ਨਾਰਾਇਣਪ੍ਰਾਣਅਧਾਰਾ॥ (ਮ: 5 ਪੰਨਾ 623, ਸਤਰ 16)

(ਅ) ਜੀਅਪਿੰਡਕੇਪ੍ਰਾਨਅਧਾਰੇ।। (ਆਸਾਮ: ੫, ੩੯੫: ੮)

ਪ੍ਰਾਣ, ਮਨ, ਤਨ, ਜੀਅਸਭਅਗਮ-ਅਪਾਰਦਾਤੇਦੀਹੀਦੇਣਹਨ।

ਪ੍ਰਾਣਮਨਤਨਜੀਅਦਾਤਾਬੇਅੰਤਅਗਮਅਪਾਰੋ॥ (ਮ: 5 ਪੰਨਾ 249, ਸਤਰ 4)

ਇਸਜਿੰਦੜੀ, ਵਿੱਚਜੀਅ, ਪ੍ਰਾਣ, ਤਨ, ਧਨਪ੍ਰਮਾਤਮਾਨੇਅਪਣੀਕ੍ਰਿਪਾਕਰਕੇਰੱਖੇਹੋਏਹਨ।

ਜੀਅਪ੍ਰਾਣਤਨੁਧਨੁਰਖੇਕਰਿਕਿਰਪਾਰਾਖੀਜਿੰਦੁ॥ਮ: 5, ਪੰਨਾ 46, ਸਤਰ 16

ਜਿਸਪ੍ਰਮਾਤਮਾਨੇਜੀਅਪ੍ਰਾਣਸਾਜੇਹਨਉਸੇਨੇਹੀਇਸਮਿਟੀਸਰੀਰਵਿੱਚਜੋਤਰੂਪੀਆਤਮਾਨੂਵੀਸਥਾਪਤਕੀਤਾਹੋਇਆਹੈ।

ਜੀਅਪ੍ਰਾਨਕੀਏਜਿਨਿਸਾਜਿ।।ਮਾਟੀਮਹਿਜੋਤਿਰਖੀਨਿਵਾਜਿ।। (ਗੌਂਡ੫, ੮੬੨: ੧੫)

ਸਰੀਰਵਿੱਚਜੀਅਪ੍ਰਾਣਪਾਕੇਤੇਜੋਤਰੱਖਕੇਪ੍ਰਮਾਤਮਾਆਪਜੀਅਤੇਪ੍ਰਾਣਾਂਵਿੱਚਰਵਰਿਹਾਹੈ, ਵਸਰਿਹਾਹੈ।

ਜੀਅਪ੍ਰਾਣਮਹਿਰਵਿਰਹੇ।। (ਬਸੰਤ੫, ੧੧੮੧: ੧੫)

ਉਸੇਪਰਮਾਤਮਾਦੇਨਿਤਦਰਸ਼ਨਾਂਲਈਹੀਪ੍ਰਾਣੀਨੂੰਪ੍ਰਾਣਾਂਤੇਆਧਾਰਿਤਜੀਵਨਦਾਧਨਪ੍ਰਾਪਤਹੋਇਆਹੈ।ਮਨਤੋਂਵਾਧਾ-ਘਾਟਾਤਾਂਹੁੰਦਾਹੀਰਹਿੰਦਾਹੈਇਸੇਲਈਹਰੀਨਾਲਪ੍ਰੀਤਲਾਈਹੈ।

ਪ੍ਰਾਨਅਧਾਰਜੀਵਨਧਨਮੋਰੈਦੇਖਨਕਉਦਰਸਨਪ੍ਰਭਨੀਤਿ॥

ਬਾਟਘਾਟਤੋਸਾਸੰਗਿਮੋਰੈਮਨਅਪੁਨੇਕਉਮੈਹਰਿਸਖਾਕੀਤ॥ (ਟੋਡੀ 5, 716: 5)

ਇਸਲਈਇਕੋਦਾਹੀਆਸਰਾਲੀਤਾਹੈਤੇਉਹੀਮੇਰੇਪ੍ਰਾਣਾਂਦਾਆਧਾਰਹੈ।

ਇਕਸਕਾਮਨਿਆਸਰਾਇਕੋਪ੍ਰਾਣਅਧਾਰੁ॥ਮ: 5, ਪੰਨਾ 45, ਸਤਰ 7,

ਮੇਰੇਜੀਅ, ਪ੍ਰਾਣਾਂਤੇਮਨਵਿੱਚਹਮੇਸ਼ਾਸੱਚਾਪ੍ਰਮਾਤਮਾਵਸਦਾਰਹੇ।ਉਸੇਦਾਨਾਮਮੇਰਾਆਸਰਾਰਹੇਜੋਮੇਰੇਪ੍ਰਾਣ, ਮਨ, ਤਨਤੇਹਿਰਦੇਦਾਆਧਾਰਹੈ।

(ੳ) ਜੀਉਪ੍ਰਾਣਮਨੁਤਨੁਹਰੇਸਾਚਾਏਹੁਸੁਆਉ॥ਮ: 5, ਪੰਨਾ 47, ਸਤਰ 19,

(ਅ) ਜਪਿਮਨਨਾਮੁਏਕੁਅਪਾਰੁ॥ਪ੍ਰਾਨਮਨੁਤਨੁਜਿਨਹਿਦੀਆਰਿਦੇਕਾਆਧਾਰੁ॥ (ਸਿਰੀ 5, 56: 7)

*ਆਤਮਾ*

ਆਤਮਾ: ਜੀਵਆਤਮਾ, ਰੂਹ, ਪ੍ਰਾਣੀਆਂਵਿੱਚਉਹਤੱਤਹੈਜੋਉਸਦੇਜੀਵਨਦੀਰਾਹਨੁਮਾਹੁੰਦੀਹੈ।ਆਤਮਾ, ਜੋਤਸਭਤੋਂਪ੍ਰਮੁੱਖਹੈਜੋਪ੍ਰਮਾਤਮਾਨੇਸਰੀਰਵਿੱਚਆਪਰੱਖੀਹੈ।

“ਏਸਰੀਰਾਮੇਰਿਆਹਰਿਤੁਮਮਹਿਜੋਤਿਰਖੀਤਾਤੂਜਗਮਹਿਆਇਆ॥

ਹਰਿਜੋਤਿਰਖੀਤੁਧੁਵਿਚਿਤਾਤੂਜਗਮਹਿਆਇਆ॥

ਹਰਿਆਪੇਮਾਤਾਆਪੇਪਿਤਾਜਿਨਿਜੀਉਉਪਾਇਜਗਤੁਦਿਖਾਇਆ॥

ਗੁਰਪਰਸਾਦੀਬੁਝਿਆਤਾਚਲਤੁਹੋਆਚਲਤੁਨਦਰੀਆਇਆ॥

ਕਹੈਨਾਨਕੁਸ੍ਰਿਸਟਿਕਾਮੂਲੁਰਚਿਆਜੋਤਿਰਾਖੀਤਾਤੂਜਗਮਹਿਆਇਆ॥33॥

(ਮ 3, ਪੰਨਾ 220)

ਜੇਜੋਤਸਰੀਰਵਿੱਚਨਾਰੱਖੀਹੁੰਦੀਤਾਂਸਰੀਰਜਗਤਵਿੱਚਆਇਆਹੀਨਾਹੁੰਦਾ।ਇਹਸਰੀਰਉਤਨਾਚਿਰਹੀਜਗਤਵਿੱਚਰਹੇਗਾਜਿਤਨਾਵਿੱਚਆਤਮਾ-ਜੋਤਸਰੀਰਵਿੱਚਹੈ।ਇਸਲਈਇਹਜੋਤਹੀਸਰੀਰਦਾਸਭਤੋਂਮਹਤਵਪੂਰਨਅੰਸ਼ਹੈ।ਇਸਜੋਤਦੇਸਰੋਤਨੂੰਪਾਉਣਾਅਤੇਉਸਵਿੱਚਸਮਾਉਣਾਹੀਸੂਖਮ-ਸਰੀਰਦਾਮੁੱਖਮਕਸਦਹੈਤੇਇਹਤਾਂਹੀਹੋਸਕਦਾਹੈਜੇਰਚਣਹਾਰੇ-ਪਾਲਣਹਾਰੇ-ਮੇਟਣਹਾਰੇਪਰਮਪਿਤਾਪਰਮਾਤਮਾਦੀਨਦਰਹੋਵੇਗੀ, ਮਿਹਰਹੋਵੇਗੀ।

ਹਿੰਦੂਮਤਵਿੱਚਆਤਮਾਦਾਵਿਸਥਾਰਵੱਖਵੱਖਢੰਗਨਾਲਕੀਤਾਗਿਆਹੈਜਿਸਦਾਸਾਰਅੱਗੇਹੈ।ਸਵਾਮੀਵਿਵੇਕਾਨੰਦਅਨੁਸਾਰਆਤਮਾਜੀਵਦੀਜ਼ਿੰਦਗੀਦੀਅਸਲਰਾਹਨੁਮਾਹੈ।ਇਹਇਨਸਾਨਦਾਅੰਦਰਹੈਜਿਸਨੂੰਸੱਚਤੇਝੂਠਪਛਾਨਣਦਾਗਿਆਨਹੈ।ਅਪਣੀਹਉਮੈਂ, ਅੜੀਅਲਪਣਤੇਅਗਿਆਨਸਦਕਾਮਾਨਵਸੱਚਨੂੰਨਕਾਰਦਾਹੈਤੇਝੂਠਵਲਉਲਰਦਾਹੈ (ਸਤਿਆਰਥਪ੍ਰਕਾਸ਼)।ਇਹਆਤਮਾਹੀਹੈਜੋਇੱਕਜੀਵਨੂੰਦੂਸਰੇਜੀਵਤੋਂਵੱਖਕਰਦੀਹੈ।ਠੀਕ, ਸੱਚਾਤੇਪਵਿਤਰਮਾਰਗਸਿਰਫਜਾਗ੍ਰਿਤਜੀਵਆਤਮਾਨੂੰਹੀਗਿਆਤਹੁੰਦਾਹੈਜੋਆਪੇਦੀਪਛਾਣਕਰਲੈਂਦੀਹੈਤੇਉਹਚੰਗੇਬੁਰੇਦੀਸਹੀਪਛਾਣਕਰਸਕਦੀਹੈ।ਜਿਨ੍ਹਾਂਨੇਆਤਮਾਦੀਅਥਾਹਸਿਰਜਣਸ਼ਕਤੀਨੂੰਸਮਝਲਿਆਉਨ੍ਹਾਂਨੇਸਮੁਚੇਸਮਾਜਿਕਜੀਵਨਵਿੱਚਪਿਆਰ, ਸਦਭਾਵਨਾਤੇਏਕਤਾਦੀਆਸੂਖਮਤਰੰਗਾਂਛੇੜਦਿਤੀਆਂ। (ਅਥਰਵਵੇਦX-੮-੮) ਉਨ੍ਹਾਂਦੇਦਗਦਗਚਿਹਰੇਦੂਸਰੇਹਾਜ਼ਿਰਸਜਣਾਂਤੇਅਨੂਠਾਪ੍ਰਭਾਵਛੱਡਜਾਂਦੇਹਨ।ਛੰਦੋਗਯਾਉਪਨਿਸ਼ਦਅਨੁਸਾਰਆਤਮਾਸਿਰਜਣ-ਸ਼ਕਤੀਹੈਜੋਸਾਰੇਵਿਸ਼ਵਨੂੰਚਲਾਉਂਦੀਹੈ।ਰਿਗਵੇਦ (੧-੭੦-੨, ੧-੬੫-੧) ਤੇਹਿੰਦੂਮੱਤਦੇਦੂਸਰੇਗ੍ਰੰਥਕਿਪ੍ਰਮਾਤਮਾਸਾਡੀਆਂਆਤਮਾਦਾਹਿਸਾਹੋਕੇਸਾਡਾਗੁਰੂਜਾਂਮਾਰਗ-ਦਰਸ਼ਕਬਣਦਾਹੈ।ਗੁ (ਹਨੇਰਾ) ਰੂ (ਹਟਾਉਣਵਾਲਾ) ਜੋਅੰਦਰਤੇਬਾਹਰਦਾਹਨੇਰਾਦੂਰਕਰਨਵਾਲਾਹੈ।ਜੀਵਆਤਮਾਅਮਰਹੈ।ਜੀਵਦੀਆਂਭੂਤਤੇਵਰਤਮਾਨਕਰਮਾਂ (ਸੋਚਾਂ, ਕਰਮਾਂਤੇਕਿਰਿਆਵਾਂ) ਅਨੁਸਾਰਗੁਸੈਲ, ਸ਼ਾਂਤ, ਭਿਆਨਕ, ਨਿਡਰ, ਅਣਜਾਣ, ਗਿਆਨੀ, ਸਖਤ, ਬੇਦਿਲ, ਸਹਿਣਸ਼ੀਲ਼, ਅਸਹਿਣਸ਼ੀਲ, ਭਾਵਨਾਤਮਕ, ਸੰਕੋਚੀਜਾਂਇੱਕਲ-ਪਸੰਦਹੋਜਾਂਦਾਹੈ (ਯਜੁਰਵੇਦ੩੯-੭). ਇਸਲਈਸਥਾਪਿਤਆਤਮਾਦੇਲੱਛਣਹਰਜੀਵਵਿੱਚਵੱਖਰਵੱਖਰੇਹੁੰਦੇਹਨ।ਸਥਾਪਿਤਆਤਮਾਦੀਸ਼ੁਧਤਾ, ਬੁਰੇ, ਭਰਿਸ਼ਟਤੇਗੰਦੇਕਰਮ, ਖਿਆਲਅਤੇਇਛਾਵਾਂਤੋਂਆਜ਼ਾਦੀਉਸਨੂੰਫਿਲਾਸਫਰ, ਗੁਰੂਜਾਂਚੰਗੇਦੋਸਤਦਾਦਰਜਾਦਿਵਾਉਂਦੀਹੈ।

ਸਥਾਪਿਤਆਤਮਾਦੇਲੱਛਣਾਂਤੇਆਧਾਰਿਤਯਜੁਰਵੇਦਵਿੱਚ (੩੯ਵਾਂਅਧਿਆਇ) ਸਮਰਾਟ, ਤੇਜ, ਵਾਕਅਗਨੇਅ, ਪਰਜਾਪਤੀਆਦਿਨਾਮਦਿਤੇਗਏਹਨ।ਭਗਵਤਗੀਤਾਵਿੱਚ (ਭਗਵਤਗੀਤਾ੩-੪੨, ੧੪-੧੧) ਇਸਨੂੰਤਵਸਥ (ਸੂਖਮਆਤਮਾ), ਆਤਮਾ, ਜੀਵਆਤਮਾ, ਸਾਹ, ਦੇਹ, ਸ਼ਰੀਰੀਂ, ਸ਼ਰੀਰੀਦੇਨਾਮਦਿਤੇਗਏਹਨਜਿਸਦਾਆਮਭਾਵਇਸਨੂੰਸਰੀਰਦਾਮਾਲਿਕਦਰਸਾਉਣਾਹੈ।

ਮਾਰਕੰਡੇਉਪਨਿਸ਼ਦਅਨੁਸਾਰਆਤਮਾਚਾਰਅਵਸਥਾਵਾਂਵਿੱਚਦੱਸੀਜਾਂਦੀਹੇ: ਜਾਗ੍ਰਿਤਅਵਸਥਾ, ਸੁਪਨਅਵਸਥਾ, ਗਹਿਰੀ-ਨੀਂਦਅਵਸਥਾ, ਮਹਾਂਚੇਤਨਅਵਸਥਾ

*ਜਾਗ੍ਰਿਤਅਵਸਥਾ: *ਇਸਅਵਸਥਾਵਿੱਚਆਤਮਾਨੂੰਬਾਹਰੀਵਸਤਾਂਦਾਪ੍ਰਗਟਹੁੰਦਾਹੈਤੇਬਾਹਰੀਵਸਤਾਂਨਾਲਜੁੜੇਅਨੁਭਵਾਂਨੂੰਪੰਜਗਿਆਨਇੰਦਰੀਆਂ, ਪੰਜਸਰੀਰਿਕਇੰਦਰੀਆਂਤੇਪੰਜਸੂਖਮਤੱਤਾਂਮਨ, ਬੁੱਧੀ, ਅਹੰਕਾਰਤੇਚਿੱਤਸਦਕਾਮਾਣਦੀਹੈ।

*ਸੁਪਨਅਵਸਥਾ: *ਦੂਸਰੀਅਵਸਥਾਸੁਪਨਅਵਸਥਾਹੈਜਿਸਵਿੱਚਆਤਮਾਅੰਦਰੂਨੀਵਿਵਸਥਾਤੋਂਚੇਤੰਨਹੁੰਦੀਹੈਤੇਸੂਖਮਸਥਿਤੀਆਂਦਾਪ੍ਰਭਾਵਜਾਗ੍ਰਿ੍ਰਤਅਰਧਚੇਤਨਾਅਵਸਥਾਵਿੱਚਘਿਰੇਮਨ (ਮਾਣਸ) ਤੇਮਾਣਦੀਹੈਤੇਬਾਹਰੀਇੰਦਰਿਆਦੀਅਵਿਦਿਆ, ਕਰਮ-ਬੰਧਨਤੇਕਰਮਾਂਦੇਗੁਣ-ਔਗੁਣਾਂਤੋਂਪ੍ਰਭਾਵਤਹੋਈਹੁੰਦੀਹੈ।ਇਸਨੂੰਤੇਜਸਵੀਕਿਹਾਜਾਂਦਾਹੈ।

*ਗਹਿਰੀਨੀਂਦਅਵਸਥਾ: *ਇੱਥੇਆਤਮਾਹਰਇੱਛਾਤੋਂ, ਹਰਸੁਪਨੇਤੋਂਦੂਰਹੁੰਦੀਹੈ।ਅਪਣੇਆਪਤੇਹੀਕੇਂਦਰਿਤਆਤਮਾਚੇਤਨਾਤੇਆਨੰਦਨਾਲਓਤਪੋਤਹੁੰਦੀਹੈ।ਇਸਅਵਸਥਾਨੂੰਪਰਾਜਨਅਵਸਥਾਕਿਹਾਜਾਂਦਾਹੈ।ਇਸਅਵਸਥਾਵਿੱਚਦਿਮਾਗੀਜਾਗਅਤੇਸੁੰਨ-ਸੋਚਸਮਾਪਤਹੋਜਾਂਦੀਹੈ, ਅਪਣੇ-ਪਰਾਏਦਾਫਰਕਖਤਮਹੋਜਾਂਦਾਹੈਤੇਕੋਈਵੀਦਰਦਮਹਿਸੂਸਨਹੀਂਹੁੰਦਾ।

*ਮਹਾਂਚੇਤਨਅਵਸਥਾ: *ਇਸਅਵਸਥਾਵਿੱਚਆਤਮਾਵਿੱਚਨਾਂਤਾਂਬਾਹਰੀਤੇਨਾਂਹੀਅੰਦਰੂਨੀਵਸਤਾਂਤੇਪ੍ਰਭਾਵਾਂਦੀਚੇਤਨਤਾਹੁੰਦੀਹੈਤੇਨਾਂਹੀਚੇਤਨਤਾਦਾਕੋਈਭਰਵਾਂਅਸਰਚੇਤਨਤਾਜਾਂਅਚੇਤਨਤਾਨੂੰਪਾਰਕਰਸਕਦਾਹੈ।ਇਹਅਵਸਥਾਵਿਚਾਰ, ਸੋਚ, ਬਿਆਨ, ਪ੍ਰਭਾਸ਼ਾਤੋਂਪਰੇਹੈਤੇਅਪਣੇਆਪਵਿੱਚਸਿਖਰਤੇਪਹੁੰਚੀਹੁੰਦੀਹੈਜਿੱਥੇਸਭਉਤਮ, ਖਰਾ, ਸ਼ਾਂਤਤੇਸੁਚੱਜਾਹੁੰਦਾਹੈਤੇਆਤਮਾਤੁਰੀਆਪਦਪ੍ਰਾਪਤਕਰਦੀਹੈ।

ਬ੍ਰਹਮੋਪਨਿਸ਼ਦਅਨੁਸਾਰਆਤਮਾਪਹਿਲੀਅਵਸਥਾਵਿੱਚਅੱਖਾਂਵਿਚ, ਦੂਜੀਅਵਸਥਾਵਿੱਚਗਲੇਵਿਚ, ਤੀਜੀਅਵਸਥਾਵਿੱਚਦਿਲਵਿਚ, ਤੇਚੌਥੀਅਵਸਥਾਵਿੱਚਦਿਮਾਗਵਿੱਚਹੁੰਦੀਹੈ।

ਤੁਰੀਆਤਤੀਯੳਪਨਿਸ਼ਦਵਿੱਚਆਤਮਾਦੀਤੁਰੀਆਪਦਪ੍ਰਾਪਤੀਦਾਵਿਸਥਾਰਦਿਤਾਗਿਆਹੈਜਿੱਥੇਨਿਰੋਲਰੱਬੀਚੇਤਨਤਾਦੀਪ੍ਰਾਪਤੀਹੁੰਦੀਹੈ।ਬ੍ਰਹਮਬਿੰਦੂਉਪਨਿਸ਼ਦਉਨਮਨਭਾਵਅਵਸਥਾਨੂੰਸਭਤੋਂਉਤਮਮੰਨਦਾਹੈਜਦਦਿਲਮਨਤੇਪੂਰੀਤਰ੍ਹਾਂਕਾਬੂਪਾਲੈਂਦਾਹੈ, ਮਾਇਆਨਾਲੋਂਮੋਹਭੰਗਹੋਜਾਂਦਾਹੈਤੇਧਿਆਨਪਰਮਪਿਤਾਪਰਮਾਤਮਾਨਾਲਸਦੀਵਜੁੜਿਆਰਹਿੰਦਾਹੈ।

ਗੁਰੂਨਾਨਕਦੇਵਜੀਨੇਸਿੱਧਗੋਸ਼ਟਿਵਿੱਚਇਨ੍ਹਾਂਅਵਸਥਾਵਾਂਦਾਵਰਨਣਕੀਤਾਹੈ।

*ਸਰੀਰਦਾਆਤਮਾਨਾਲਕੀਸਬੰਧਕੀਹੈ?*

*‘*ਆਤਮ*` *ਦੇਅਰਥਦੇਹਅਤੇਸਰੀਰਵੀਬਣਦੇਹਨ।ਆਤਮਾਨੂੰਵੀਸਰੀਰਨਾਲਜੁੜੀਮੰਨਿਆਂਗਿਆਹੈਸਰੀਰਦਾਹੀਇੱਕਅੰਸ਼ਮੰਨਿਆਂਹੈ:

ਦੇਹਸਰੀਰਿਸੁਖੁਹੋਵੈਸਬਦਿਹਰਿਨਾਇ। (ਮ੩: ਪੰਨਾ੫੬੦: ੬)

ਦੇਹਅਤੇਆਤਮਾਨੂੰਹਰਿਨਾਮਤੋਂਸੁੱਖਹੋਵੇ।

ਮਨੁੱਖ, ਮਨੁੱਖੀਸਰੀਰਵਾਂਗਹੀ ‘ਆਤਮਾ` ਨੂੰਮੰਨਦਾਹੈ। ‘ਆਤਮੁਚੀਨਸਿਗੁਰਬੀਚਾਰਾ` ‘ਆਤਮੁਜੀਤਾਗੁਰਮਤੀ` (ਮ: 5, ਪੰਨਾ 299: 18) ਆਪਣੇਅੰਦਰਚੱਲਰਹੇਗੁਣਾਂਤਥਾਅਵਗੁਣਾਂਨੂੰਸਮਝਣਾਭਾਵਗੁਰੂਦੀਮਤਰਾਹੀਵਿਚਾਰਨਾਤਾਂਕਿਹਊਮੇਵਰਗੀਭਿਆਨਕਬਿਮਾਰੀਤੋਂਬਚਿਆਜਾਸਕੇ।

ਆਤਮਾਪ੍ਰਮਾਤਮਾਦਾਅੰਸ਼ਹੁੰਦੇਹੋਏਵੀਪ੍ਰਮਾਤਮਾਨਾਲੋਂਭਿੰਨਤਾਰੱਖਦੀਹੈਕਿਉਂਕਿਆਤਮਾਦਾਨਾਤਾਇੱਕਖਾਸਸਰੀਰਨਾਲਜੁੜਗਿਆਹੈਜਦਕਿਪਰਮਾਤਮਾਤਾਂਸਾਰੀਸ਼੍ਰਿਸ਼ਟੀਦਾਅਟੁਟਅੰਗਹੈਜਾਂਕਹਿਲਉਸਾਰੀਸ਼੍ਰਿਸ਼ਟੀਪਰਮਾਤਮਾਦਾਅੰਗਹੈ।ਮਾਇਆਨਾਲਉਲਝੀਦੇਹੀਤਾਂਭੁੱਖ-ਤੇਹ, ਦੁਖ-ਸੁੱਖ, ਚੰਗੇ-ਮਾੜੇਦੇਚੱਕਰਾਂਵਿੱਚਪਈਰਹਿੰਦੀਹੈਜਿਨ੍ਹਾਂਚੱਕਰਾਂਵਿਚੋਂਨਿਕਲਣਦਾਰਾਹਆਤਮਾਭਾਲਕੇਦੇਂਦੀਹੈ।ਸਰੀਰਦੀਸੋਚ, ਸੂਝ, ਸਮਝ, ਸ਼ਕਤੀਸਭਗਿਣੀਆਂਮਿਥੀਆਂਹੀਹਨ।ਇਸਦੀਆਸ਼ਕਤੀਆਂਇੱਕਹਦਤਕਹੀਵਧਦੀਆਂਹਨਤੇਫਿਰਘਟਣੀਆਂਸ਼ੁਰੁਹੋਜਾਂਦੀਆਂਹਨ।ਆਤਮਾਦੇਕਿਸੇਦੋਸ਼-ਗੁਣਬਿਨਾਸਰੀਰਖਾਕਦੀਢੇਰੀਹੈਕੋਈਉਸਨੂੰਦੁਆਨੀਬਰਾਬਰਨਹੀਂਜਾਣਦਾ।ਸਰੀਰਪ੍ਰਾਣਾਂ (ਐਨਰਜੀ) ਦਾਸੁਰਖਿਆਕਵਚਹੈਤੇਆਤਮਾਦਾਵਾਸਾਵੀਜਿਸਸਦਕਾਪਰਮਾਤਮਾਨਾਲਜੁੜਿਆਜਾਸਕਦਾਹੈ।ਇਸਲਈਸਰੀਰਪ੍ਰਾਣਾਂਤੇਆਤਮਾਦਾਇੱਕਰਖਿਅਕਮੰਨਿਆਂਜਾਸਕਦਾਹੈ।ਪਰਸਰੀਰਦਾਹਰਕਾਰਜਪਰਮਾਤਮਾਦੀਮਰਜ਼ੀਅਨੁਸਾਰਹੀਹੁੰਦਾਹੈ:

ਉਨਕੈਸੰਗਿਤੂਕਰਤੀਕੇਲ।।ਉਨਕੈਸੰਗਿਹਮਤੁਮਸੰਗਿਮੇਲ।।

ਉਨੑਕੈਸੰਗਿਤੁਮਸਭੁਕੋਊਲੋਰੈ।।ਓਸੁਬਿਨਾਕੋਊਮੁਖੁਨਹੀਜੋਰੈ।।੧।।

ਤੇਬੈਰਾਗੀਕਹਾਸਮਾਏ।।ਤਿਸੁਬਿਨੁਤੁਹੀਦੁਹੇਰੀਰੀ।।੧।।ਰਹਾਉ।।

ਉਨੑਕੈਸੰਗਿਤੂਗ੍ਰਿਹਮਹਿਮਾਹਰਿ।।ਉਨੑਕੈਸੰਗਿਤੂਹੋਈਹੈਜਾਹਰਿ।।

ਉਨੑਕੈਸੰਗਿਤੂਰਖੀਪਪੋਲਿ।।ਓਸੁਬਿਨਾਤੂੰਛੁਟਕੀਰੋਲਿ।।੨।।

ਉਨੑਕੈਸੰਗਿਤੇਰਾਮਾਨੁਮਹਤੁ।।ਉਨੑਕੈਸੰਗਿਤੁਮਸਾਕੁਜਗਤੁ।।

ਉਨੑਕੈਸੰਗਿਤੇਰੀਸਭਬਿਧਿਥਾਟੀ।।ਓਸੁਬਿਨਾਤੂੰਹੋਈਹੈਮਾਟੀ।।੩।।

ਓਹੁਬੈਰਾਗੀਮਰੈਨਜਾਇ।।ਹੁਕਮੇਬਾਧਾਕਾਰਕਮਾਇ।।

ਜੋੜਿਵਿਛੋੜੇਨਾਨਕਥਾਪਿ।।ਅਪਨੀਕੁਦਰਤਿਜਾਣੈਆਪਿ।।੪।। (ਪੰਨਾ੩੯੦)

ਆਤਮਾਜੀਵਨਦਾਧੁਰਾਹੈ, ਇਹਖੁਦਹੀਜ਼ਿੰਦਗੀਹੈ।ਇਹਮਨ-ਮੰਦਿਰਦੀਵਾਸੀਹੈ।ਸਾਨੂੰਇਸਨੂੰਸੋਚ, ਸ਼ਬਦਤੇਕਰਮਨਾਲਸੁੱਚਾ-ਸੱਚਾਰੱਖਣਾਚਾਹੀਦਾਹੈ।ਆਤਮਾਕਿਸੇਖਾਸਸਰੀਰਨੂੰਪਸੰਦਨਹੀਂਕਰਦੀ।ਜੋਹੁਕਮਹੁੰਦਾਹੈਉਸੇਸਰੀਰਵਿੱਚਜਾਵਾਸਕਰਦੀਹੈ।ਸੋਇਸਲਈਕੋਈਚੰਗਾਜਾਂਬੁਰਾਸਰੀਰਨਹੀਂਹੁੰਦਾ।ਇਹਸਦਾਚਲਦੀਰਹਿੰਦੀਹੈਹਮੇਸ਼ਾਇੱਕਸਰੀਰਵਿੱਚਵਾਸਨਹੀਂਕਰਦੀਹਰਸਰੀਰਵਿੱਚਇਸਦਾਵਾਸਸਮਾਂਨਿਸਚਿਤਹੁੰਦਾਹੈ।ਪਰਸਰੀਰਦੀਕੀਮਤਹੀਆਤਮਾਸਦਕਾਪੈਂਦੀਹੈਆਤਮਾਬਿਨਾਸਰੀਰਦੀਕੋਈਕੀਮਤਨਹੀਂ।ਆਤਮਾਵਸਦੀਹੈਤਾਂਸਰੀਰਵਸਦਾਹੈ।

*ਆਤਮਾਦੀਆਂਖੂਬੀਆਂ*

ਆਤਮਾਕਦੇਮਰਦੀਨਹੀਂਸਦੈਵਹੀਅਮਰਹੈ।

ਨਾਜੀਉਮਰੈਨਡੂਬੈਤਰੈ (ਮ: ੧: ਪੰਨਾ੧੫੧)

ਆਤਮਾਸਰੀਰਨੂੰਜੀਵਨਦਾਣਦੇਣਵਾਲੀਹੈਆਤਮਾਨਾਲਹੀਸਰੀਰਦੀਹੋਂਦਹੈ, ਆਤਮਾਨਹੀਂਤਾਂਜੀਵਨਹੀਂ।ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾਦਾਹਿਸਾਹੋਣਕਰਕੇਇਸਵਿੱਚਪਰਮਾਤਮਾਵਾਲੇਸਾਰੇਗੁਣਹਨ।ਸੱਚੀ, ਸੁੱਚੀ, ਅਨੰਤ, ਅਜਰ, ਅਮਰ, ਅਜੂਨੀਆਦਿਆਦਿ।ਆਤਮਾਂਦੀਆਂਖੂਬੀਆਂਦਾਪ੍ਰਗਟਾਵਾਮਨਦੀਆਂਖੂਬੀਆਂਰਾਹੀਪਤਾਲਗਦਾਹੈ।ਜਿਉਂਜਿਉਂਮਨਸੱਚਾ, ਸੁੱਚਾ, ਖਰਾ, ਭਲਾ, ਚੰਗਾ, ਸੁੱਖੀਹੁੰਦਾਜਾਂਦਾਹੈਲੋਕਆਖਦੇਹਨ “ਇਹਇੱਕਚੰਗੀਆਤਮਾਹੈ”।ਪਰਜਿਉਂਜਿਉਂਮਨਦੀਆਂਬੁਰਿਆਈਆਂਉਜਾਗਰਹੁੰਦੀਆਂਹਨਤਾਂਲੋਕਉਸਨੂੰਬੁਰੀਆਤਮਾਗਰਦਾਨਦੇਹਨ।ਜੋਆਤਮਾਦੂਸਰਿਆਦਾਬੁਰਾਕਰੇ, ਨੁਕਸਾਨਕਰੇਉਹਬੁਰੀਆਤਮਾਅਖਵਾਉਂਦੀਹੈ।

ਪਰਸਚਾਈਤਾਂਇਹਹੈਕਿਆਤਮਾਕਦੇਵੀਬੁਰੀਨਹੀਂਹੁੰਦੀਕਿਉਂਕਿਇਹਤਾਂਆਪਪਰਮੇਸ਼ਵਰਸਰੂਪਹੈਤੇਪਰਮੇਸ਼ਵਰਬੁਰਾਕਦੋਂਹੁੰਦਾਹੈ? ਉਹਤਾਂਸਭਦਾਭਲਾਲੋਚਦਾਹੈ।ਚੰਗਾਬੁਰਾਸਿਰਫਇਨਸਾਨੀਸੋਚਦੀਉਪਜਹਨਜਿਸਵਿੱਚਜੀਵਦਾਅਪਣਾਮਤਲਬਵੜਿਆਹੋਇਆਹੁੰਦਾਹੈ।ਜੋਉਸਦਾਮਤਲਬਨਹੀਂਪੂਰਦਾਉਹਬੁਰਾਹੈਜੋਉਸਦਾਮਤਲਬਪੂਰਦਾਹੈਉਹੀਚੰਗਾਹੈ।ਦਰਅਸਲਬੁਰਾ-ਚੰਗਾਕੁੱਝਨਹੀਂਜੋਇੱਕਲਈਬੁਰਾਹੈਉਹਦੂਸਰੇਦੇਭਲੇਲਈਹੋਸਕਦਾਹੈ।

ਸਭਮਹਿਜੋਤਿਜੋਤਿਹੈਸੋਇ।ਤਿਸਦੈਚਾਨਣਸਭਮਹਿਚਾਨਣਹੋਇ। (ਪੰਨਾ 663)

ਮਨਜੋਜੋਤਸਰੂਪਹੈਤੇਆਤਮਾਦਾਹੀਅੰਸਹੈਜੇਮਾਇਆਨਾਲੋਂਪ੍ਰਮਾਤਮਾਵਲਹੋਜਾਵੇਤਾਂਪਰਮਾਤਮਾਪਰਾਪਤੀਕਰਨਦੇਕਾਬਲਹੈ।

ਮਨਤੂਜੋਤਿਸਰੂਪਹੈਅਪਣਾਮੂਲਪਛਾਣ।ਮਨਹਰਿਜੀਤੇਰੇਨਾਲਹੈ, ਗੁਰਮਤੀਰੰਗਮਾਣ। (ਪੰਨਾ441)

ਜੋਆਤਮਾਅਪਣੇਪਰਮਾਤਮਾਦੇਨੇੜੇਦੇਭੇਦਜਾਣਦੀਹੈ, ਉਹਹੀਪਰਮਾਤਮਾਦੀਦਾਸਤਾਪਾਕੇਉਸਦੀਸਦੀਵੀਹੋਰਹਿੰਦੀਹੈ:

ਆਤਮਾਪਰਮਾਤਮਾਹੈਤੇਪਰਮਾਤਮਾਆਤਮਾਰੂਪਵਿਚ:

ਆਤਮਰਾਮ, ਰਾਮਹੈਆਤਮ, ਹਰਪੈਸਬਦਵਿਚਾਰਾਹੇ। (ਪੰਨਾ 686)

ਇਸਲਈਪਰਮਾਤਮਾਦਾਸੁਮੇਲਕਿਤਨਾਲਾਹੇਵੰਦਾਹੈਉਹੀਜਾਣਸਕਦਾਹੈਜੋਆਪਾਪਛਾਣਦਾਹੈ:

ਆਪਪਛਾਣੇ, ਸੋਸਭਗੁਣਜਾਣੇ। (ਪੰਨਾ 1056)

ਇਸਲਈਜ਼ਰੂਰੀਹੇਕਿਅਸੀਂਆਤਮਾਨੂੰਪਛਾਣੀਏਤੇਸਦਾਹੀਮੇਲਦਾਸੁੱਖਪਾਈਏ।

ਆਤਮਚੀਨਪਰਮਸੁਖਪਾਈਏ (ਪੰਨਾ 375)

ਜਦਤਕਅਸੀਂਆਪਾਨਹੀਂਪਛਾਣਦੇ, ਸਾਡੇਅੰਦਰੋਂਸਾਡੀਹੋਂਦਤੇਪਰਮਾਤਮਾਦੇਨੇੜੇਬਾਰੇਭਰਮਨਹੀਂਜਾਣਾ।

ਲੱਖਜੰਗਲੀNਘੁੰਮੀਏਇਹਗਿਆਨਤਾਂਅੰਦਰੋਂਹੀਪਰਾਪਤਹੋਣਾਹੈ:

ਜਨਨਾਨਕ, ਬਿਨਆਪਾਚੀਨੇ, ਮਿਟੇਨਾਭਰਮਕੀਕਾਈ। … ਕਾਹੇਰੇਬਨਖੋਜਨਜਾਈ। (ਪੰਨਾ 684)

ਜੇਸਭਆਤਮਾਪਰਮਾਤਮਾਦਾਰੂਪਹਨਤਾਂਮਨਾਂਵਿੱਚਤੇਪ੍ਰਾਣੀਆਂਵਿੱਚਭਿੰਨਤਾਕਿਉਂ? ਸਾਰੀਲੋਕਾਈਵੱਖਵੱਖਵਰਤਾਉਕਿਉਂਕਰਦੀਹੈ?

ਅਸੰਖਜਪ, ਅਸੰਖਭਾਉ। (ਜਪੁਜੀਪਉੜੀ੧੭) ਹਰਆਤਮਾਦਾਵੱਖਵੱਖਮਨਾਂਨਾਲਜੁੜੇਹੋਣਕਰਕੇਪਰਮਾਤਮਾਪ੍ਰਤੀਜਪਕਰਨਦਾਤੇਪ੍ਰੇਮਦਰਸਾਉਣਦਾਤਰੀਕਾਅਡਰਾਹੈ।ਹਰਮਨਅਪਣੇਅਗਲੇ-ਪਿਛਲੇਕਰਮਾਂਅਨੁਸਾਰਅਪਣੇਕਾਰਜਨਿਭਾਉਂਦਾਹੈਜਿਸਕਰਕੇਮਨੋਸਿਥਤੀਆਂਅਲੱਗਅਲੱਗਹੁੰਦੀਆਂਹਨਤੇਇਨ੍ਹਾਦਾਆਤਮਾNਉਪਰਅਸਰਅਲੱਗਅਲੱਗਹੋਣਕਰਕੇਹਰਆਤਮਾਦਾਵਿਉਹਾਰਵੀਵੱਖਰਾਹੋਜਾਂਦਾਹੈ।

*ਆਤਮਾਦਾਪ੍ਰਮਾਤਮਾਨਾਲਸਬੰਧ:*

ਆਤਮਾਨੂੰਪਰਮਾਤਮਾਦਾਹੀਰੂਪਮੰਨਿਆਗਿਆਹੈ

ਆਤਮੈਸ੍ਰੀਬਾਸੂਦੇਵਸਯ (ਸਹਸਮ: 1: ਪੰਨਾ 1353: 14)

*ਆਤਮੇਨੋਆਤਮੇਦੀਪ੍ਰਤੀਤਹੋਇ, ਤਾਘਰਹੀਪਰਚਾਪਾਇ” ॥ਸਲੋਕਮ: ੩ਪੰਨਾ੮੭॥*

*ਜਦੋਂਮਾਂਵੀਨਹੀਂਸੀਤੇਪਿਤਾਵੀਨਹੀਂਸੀਤਾਂਓਦੋਂਇਹਜੀਵਆਤਮਾਕਿੱਥੇਰਹਿੰਦੀਸੀ?*

*ਰਕਤੁਬਿੰਦੁਕੀਮੜੀਨਹੋਤੀ, ਮਿਤਿਕੀਮਤਿਨਹੀਪਾਈ॥ (ਮ੧: ਪੰਨਾ੯੪੫: ੧੬)*

*ਓੁਦੋਂਆਤਮਾਪਰਮਾਤਮਾਦੇਹੀਅੰਸ਼ਰੂਪਵਿੱਚਪਵਨਬਣਰਹਿਰਹੀਸੀ।*

*ਨਾਭਿਕਮਲੁਅਸਥੰਭੁਨਹੋਤੋ, ਤਾਨਿਜਘਰਿਬਸਤਉਪਵਨੁਅਨਰਾਗੀ॥ (ਮ੧: ਪੰਨਾ੯੪੫: ੧੫)*

*ਸੰਸਾਰਦਾਵਿਕਾਸਹੋਇਆ, ਨਾਲਨਾਲਸਰੀਰਾਂਦੀਹੋਂਦਵੀਸੰਸਾਰਵਿੱਚਵੱਧਦੀਗਈ।ਉਸਵੇਲੇਪਵਨਅਨੁਰਾਗੀਪ੍ਰੇਮਨਾਲਹਵਾਵਿੱਚਵੱਸਦਾਸੀ।*

*ਪ੍ਰਭਕਉਸਿਮਰਹਿਤਿਨਆਤਮੁਜੀਤਾ॥*

*ਪ੍ਰਭਕਉਸਿਮਰਹਿਤਿਨਨਿਰਮਲਰੀਤਾ॥ (ਮ: ੫: ਪੰਨਾ੨੬੩: ੯-੧੦)*

ਇਸੇਕਰਕੇਆਤਮਾਦਾਪ੍ਰਾਣਾਂਨਾਲਨੇੜਾਵੀਮੰਨਿਆਂਗਿਆਹੈ।


*ਅੰਤਰਆਤਮਾ ਤੇ ਜੀਵਆਤਮਾ*ਜਦ ਸਾਨੂੰ ਕੋਈ ਗਲਤ ਕੰਮ ਕਰਨ ਨੂੰ ਕਿਹਾ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ ਤਾਂ ਅਸੀਂ ਕਹਿੰਦੇ ਹਾਂ “ਮੇਰੀ ਅੰਤਰਆਤਮਾ ਨਹੀਂ ਮੰਨਦੀ ਗਲਤ ਕੰਮ ਕਰਨ ਨੂੰ”। ਤੇ ਜਦ ਕਦੇ ਅਸੀਂ ਰਾਤ ਨੂੰ ਕੁਤਿਆਂ ਨੂੰ ਉਪਰ ਮੂੰਹ ਕਰਕੇ ਰੋਂਦੇ ਦੇਖਦੇ ਹਾਂ ਤਾਂ ਕਹਿੰਦੇ ਹਾਂ”ਕੋਈ ਜੀਵਆਤਮਾ ਭਟਕਦੀ ਫਿਰਦੀ ਹੈ”। ਇਸ ਤਰ੍ਹਾਂ ਅਸੀਂ ਅੰਤਰਆਤਮਾ ਨੂੰ ਅਪਣਾ ਸਹੀ ਨੁਮਾਇੰਦਾ ਮੰਨਦੇ ਹਾਂ ਜੋ ਜਿਉਂਦੇ ਜੀ ਸਾਡੇ ਨਾਲ ਹੈ ਤੇ ਸਾਡੀ ਜ਼ਿੰਦਗੀ, ਸਾਡੇ ਸਵਾਸ, ਸਾਡੇ ਦਿਲ ੳਤੇ ਅਤੇ ਸਾਡੇ ਮਨ ਨਾਲ ਜੁੜੀ ਹੋਈ ਹੁੰਦੀ ਹੈ। ਜਦਕਿ ਕਿਸੇ ਵਿਛੜੀ ਰੂਹ ਨੂੰ ਵੀ ਅਸੀਂ ਜੀਵਆਤਮਾ ਗਰਦਾਨਦੇ ਹਾਂ। ਇਸਤਰ੍ਹਾਂ ਜੀ ਆਤਮਾ ਕਿਸੇ ਵੀ ਜੀਵ ਦੀ ਹੈ ਜਿਉਂਦੇ ਦੀ ਜਾਂ ਮਰੇ ਦੀ ਜੀਵਆਤਮਾ ਅਖਵਾਉਂਦੀ ਹੈ ਜਿਸ ਦਾ ਨਾਤਾ ਅਸੀਂ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾਂ ਨਾਲ ਜੋੜਦੇ ਹਾਂ। ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾਂ ਸਾਰੇ ਵਿਸ਼ਵ ਵਿੱਚ ਵਸਿਆ ਹੋਇਆ ਹੇ। ਭਾਵੇਂ ਕਿ ਜੀਵਾ ਦੇ ਰੰਗ ਵੰਨ ਵਿਉਹਾਰ ਸਭ ਵੱਖ ਵੱਖ ਹਨ ਪਰ ਅਸੀਂ ਇਹ ਮੰਨਦੇ ਹਾਂ ਕਿ ਸਭਨਾ ਵਿੱਚ ਇਕੋ ਹੀ ਰੱਬ ਵਸਦਾ ਹੈ ਤੇ ਉਸਦਾ ਹਿਸਾ ਆਤਮਾ ਦੇ ਰੂਪ ਵਿੱਚ ਹੈ ਜਿਸ ਨੂੰ ਅਸੀਂ ਜੀਵਆਤਮਾ ਕਹਿੰਦੇ ਹਾਂ। ਜੀਵਆਤਮਾ ਹਰ ਜੀਵ ਵਿੱਚ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦਾ ਹਿਸਾ ਮੰਨਦੇ ਹਾਂ ਜੋ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦਾ ਹਰ ਵੇਲੇ ਹੁਕਮ ਮੰਨਦੀ ਹੈ। ਉਸਨੂੰ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੇ ਹਰ ਹੁਕਮ ਦਾ ਸਦਾ ਪਤਾ ਰਹਿੰਦਾ ਹੈ ਤੇ ਉਹ ਇਹ ਕਦੇ ਵੀ ਉਸ ਦੇ ਹੁਕਮ ਦੀ ਅਦੂਲੀ ਨਹੀਂ ਕਰਦੀ। ਇਸ ਦੇ ਉਲਟ ਅੰਤਰਆਤਮਾ ਇੱਕ ਜੀਵ ਦੇ ਅੰਤਰ ਨਾਲ ਜੁੜੀ ਹੁੰਦੀ ਹੈ ਜੋ ਮਨ ਨੂੰ ਬੁਰਾ ਕਰਨ ਤੋਂ ਰੋਕਦੀ ਹੇ ਜੋ ਸੁਸਾਇਟੀ ਜਾਂ ਕੁਦਰਤ ਦੇ ਅਸੂਲਾਂ ਵਿਰੁਧ ਹੁੰਦਾ ਹੈ।
ਜੀਵਨ-ਸ਼ਕਤੀ ਅੰਤਰਆਤਮਾ ਦੇ ਮਨ, ਇੱਛਾ, ਬੁੱਧ ਅਤੇ ਅਹੰ ਦੇ ਵਸੀਲੇ ਹਨ ਜੋ ਇੰਦਰੀਆਂ ਅਧੀਨ ਸਰੀਰ ਨੂੰ ਚਲਾਉਂਦੇ ਹਨ। ਅੰਤਰਆਤਮਾ ਉਦੋਂ ਜ਼ਿਆਦਾ ਕਿਰਿਆਸ਼ੀਲ ਹੁੰਦੀ ਹੈ ਜਦੋਂ ਇਸ ਅੰਦਰ ਪ੍ਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਪ੍ਰਾਪਤੀ ਦੀ ਸੋਝੀ ਜਾਗਦੀ ਹੈ। ਬੁਅਿਾਈਆਂ, ਨਸ਼ਿਆਂ, ਵਿਕਾਰਾਂ ਸਦਕਾ ਸਰੀਰ ਜਵਾਨੀ ਵਿੱਚ ਹੀ ਢਲਣ ਲੱਗ ਪੈਂਦਾ ਹੈ ਤੇ ਅੰਤਰਆਤਮਾ ਕਮਜ਼ੋਰ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦੀ ਹੈ। ਬਹੁਤੀਆਂ ਸਰੀਰਕ ਤੇ ਮਾਨਸਿਕ ਬਿਮਾਰੀਆਂ ਇਸ ਕਮਜ਼ੋਰ ਹੋਈ ਅੰਤਰਆਤਮਾ ਦਾ ਹੀ ਸਿੱਟਾ ਹੈ ਜੋ ਗਲਤ ਗਤੀਵਿਧੀਆਂ ਤੇ ਬੁਰੇ ਵਿਚਾਰਾਂ ਤੋਂ ਉਪਜਦੀਆਂ ਹਨ ਜਿਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਭਗਵਤਗੀਤਾ ਵਿੱਚ ਪਾਪ ਕਿਹਾ ਗਿਆ ਹੈ। ਕਿਉਂਕਿ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਸੰਪੂਰਣ ਹੈ ਜੀਵਆਤਮਾ ਹਮੇਸ਼ਾ ਸੰਪੂਰਨਤਾ ਦੀ ਕੋਸ਼ਿਸ਼ ਵਿੱਚ ਲੱਗੀ ਰਹਿੰਦੀ ਹੈ। ਇਸ ਦੇ ਨਾਲ ਸਰੀਰ ਵੀ ਤੰਦਰੁਸਤ ਰਹਿੰਦਾ ਹੈ।
ਰਿਗਵੇਦ ਵਿੱਚ (6-47-9) ਜੀਵਆਤਮਾ ਨੂੰ ਤਵਸਥ ਭੀ ਕਿਹਾ ਗਿਆ ਹੈ। ਜਦ ਇੰਦਰੀਆਂ ਵੱਸ ਵਿੱਚ ਹੋਣ ਤੇ ਸਾਤਵਿਕਤਾ ਦੇ ਗੁਣ ਸੱਚ ਤੇ ਸੁੱਚ ਦੀ ਪ੍ਰਧਾਨਤਾ ਹੋਵੇ ਤਾਂ ਸੂਖਮ ਆਤਮਾ ਖਿੜਦੀ ਹੈ। ਅਥਰਵ ਵੇਦ (ਯੀ-8-30) ਅਨੁਸਾਰ ਜੀਵਆਤਮਾ ਸਰੀਰ ਨੂੰ ਸ਼ੁਭ ਕਰਮਾਂ ਵਲ ਮੋੜਦੀ ਰਹਿੰਦੀ ਹੈ ਤੇ ਬੁਰੇ ਕਰਮਾਂ ਵਲੋਂ ਹੋੜਦੀ ਰਹਿੰਦੀ ਹੈ। ਜੋ ਜੀਵਆਤਮਾ ਨੂੰ ਸਰੀਰ ਉਪਰ ਕਾਬੂ ਨਹੀਂ ਰੱਖਣ ਦਿੰਦੇ, ਉਹ ਗਿਆਨ ਪ੍ਰਾਪਤ ਕਰਨ ਪਿੱਛੋਂ ਵੀ ਸਚਾਈ ਦੇ ਤੱਤਾਂ ਤੋਂ ਦੂਰ ਹੁੰਦੇ ਹਨ। ਉਹ ਅਪਣੀਆਂ ਦੁਨਿਆਵੀ ਖਾਹਿਸ਼ਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਨਕਲੀ ਅਧਿਆਤਮਵਾਦ ਦੇ ਉਹਲੇ ਲੁਕਾਉਂਦੇ ਹਨ ਜਿਵੇਂ ਕਿ ਸਾਡੇ ਬਹੁਤੇ ਪ੍ਰਚਾਰਕ ਤੇ ਉਪਦੇਸ਼ਕ ਕਰਦੇ ਹਨ। ਗੀਤਾ ਅਨੁਸਾਰ ਅਜਿਹੇ ਮਨੁਖਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਵਿਵੇਕ ਬੁੱਧੀ ਨਹੀਂ ਹੁੰਦੀ (ਭਗਵਤ ਗੀਤਾ 2-42 ਤੋਂ 44)। ਜਿੱਥੈ ਜੀਵਆਤਮਾ ਸਰੀਰ ਤੇ ਕਾਬੂ ਰੱਖਦੀ ਹੈ ਉੱਥੇ ਜੀਵ ਨੂੰ ਬ੍ਰਹਮਾ ਪਦ ਵੀ ਪ੍ਰਾਪਤ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ ਤੇ ਉਹ “ਮੈਂ ਬ੍ਰਹਮ ਹਾਂ” ਕਹਿ ਸਕਦਾ ਹੈ। ਸਰੀਰ ਉਪਰ ਜੀਵਆਤਮਾ ਦਾ ਸੰਪੂਰਨ ਕਾਬੂ ਹੋਣ ਨੂੰ ‘ਛਵੋ` ਜਾਂ ‘ਸ਼ਵਾ` ਕਿਹਾ ਗਿਆ ਹੈ। ਅਥਰਵ ਵੇਦ ਅਨੁਸਾਰ ਇਸ ਸਤਰ ਤੇ ਪਹੁੰਚ ਕੇ ਸਰੀਰ ਸਭ ਤੋਂ ਉਤਮ ਸ਼ਕਤੀ ਬਣ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ ਤੇ ਸਰੀਰ ਆਤਮਾ ਦਾ ਸੰਵਾਦ ਸਮਝਿਆ ਜਾ ਸਕਦਾ ਹੈ।
ਸਾਇੰਸ ਅਨੁਸਾਰ ਹਰ ਜੀਵ ਅਪਣੀਆਂ ਜੀਵਨ-ਹਾਲਾਤਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਖੁਦ ਢਾਲ ਸਕਦਾ ਹੈ ਜਿਸ ਲਈ ਉਹ ਅਪਣੀਆਂ ਸ਼ਕਤੀਆਂ ਨੂੰ ਇੱਕ ਪਾਸਿਓਂ ਸੀਮਤ ਕਰਕੇ ਦੂਸਰੇ ਪਾਸੇ ਲਗਾ ਸਕਦਾ ਹੈ। ਪ੍ਰਮਾਤਮਾਂ ਸ਼ਕਤੀ ਨੂੰ ਲੋੜੀਂਦੀ ਦਿਸ਼ਾ ਵਲ ਢਾਲ ਕੇ ਸਾਰੇ ਜੀਵਾਂ ਵਿੱਚ ਏਕਤਾ ਤੇ ਸਮਨਵਯ ਬਣਾ ਕੇ ਰੱਖਦਾ ਹੈ। ਜਦ ਆਤਮਾ ਬਦਲਣਹਾਰੇ ਜੀਵਨ-ਸਿਸਟਮ ਦਾ ਹਿੱਸਾ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦੀ ਹੈ ਤਾਂ ਇਸ ਨਵੇਂ ਵਾਤਾਵਰਨ ਵਿੱਚ ਢਲ ਕੇ ਪ੍ਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੇ ਕੰਟ੍ਰੋਲ-ਸੂਤਰ ਵਿੱਚ ਬੱਝ ਜਾਦੀ ਹੈ। ਇਸ ਤਰ੍ਹਾਂ ਸਾਰਾ ਹੀ ਵਿਸ਼ਵ ਇੱਕ ਡੋਰੀ ਵਿੱਚ ਬੰਨ੍ਹਿਆਂ ਹੋਇਆ ਹੈ। ਇਸ ਸੂਤਰ ਵਿੱਚ ਨਿਊਰੋਨ ਸੂਚਨਾ ਨੂੰ ਇੱਕ ਜੀਵ ਦੀ ਬਦਲਦੀ ਆਤਮਾ ਨਾਲ ਇੱਕ ਜੀਵਨ ਤੋਂ ਦੂਜੇ ਜੀਵਨ ਤਕ ਲੈ ਜਾਂਦੇ ਹਨ। ਮਿਰਤ ਸਰੀਰ ਦੇ ਸਾਰੇ ਤੱਤ ਜਲ ਜਾਂਦੇ ਜਾਂ ਮਿੱਟੀ ਜਲ ਵਿੱਚ ਖਤਮ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦੇ ਹਨ ਪਰ ਕੁੱਝ ਸੂਚਨਾ ਰੂਪੀ ਨਿਊਰੋਨ ਪਵਨ ਰਾਹੀਂ ਨਵਾਂ ਸਫਰ ਤਹਿ ਕਰਦੇ ਹਨ। ਨਿਊਰੋਨ ਕਦੇ ਮਰਦੇ ਨਹੀਂ ਤੇ ਲੰਬਾ ਸਫਰ ਤਹਿ ਕਰਨ ਦੇ ਕਾਬਲ ਹੁੰਦੇ ਹਨ ਤੇ ਇਹ ਨਵੇਂ ਸਰੀਰ ਦਾ ਕਾਰਨ ਬਣਦੇ ਹਨ। ਡਾ: ਬੈਨਰਜੀ ਇਸ ਦੀਆਂ ਕਈ ਉਦਾਹਰਨਾ ਦਿੰਦੇ ਹਨ ਜਿੱਥੇ ਉਨ੍ਹਾ ਨੇ ਇਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਨਿਊਰੋਨਾਂ ਦੇ ਸਫਰ ਨੂੰ ਘੋਖਿਆਂ ਹੈ।
*ਆਤਮਾ ਤੇ ਅੰਤਹਕਰਣਅੰਤਰਆਤਮਾ ਨੂੰ ਅੰਤਹਕਰਣ ਨਾਲ ਵੀ ਜੋੜਿਆ ਜਾ ਸਕਦਾ ਹੈਤੇ ‘ਆਤਮ` ਨੂੰ ‘ਅੰਤਹਕਰਣ` ਜਾਂ ਮਨ ਵੀ ਕਿਹਾ ਗਿਆ ਹੈ।
ਅੰਤਹਕਰਣ: ਅੰਤਰ ਦੀ ਇੰਦਰੀ ਜਿਸ ਦੇ ਸੰਜੋਗ ਨਾਲ ਬਾਹਰਲੀਆਂ ਇੰਦਰੀਆਂ ਕਾਰਜ ਨਿਭਾਉਂਦੀਆ ਹਨ। ਅੰਤਹਕਰਣ` ਦੀ ਸੰਗਿਆ ਹੈ- ਅੰਤਰ ਦੀ ਇੰਦਰੀ, ਜਿਸ ਦੇ ਸੰਜੋਗ ਨਾਲ ਬਾਹਰਲੀਆਂ ਇੰਦਰੀਆਂ ਕਾਰਜ ਕਰਦੀਆਂ ਹਨ। ਆਤਮਾ ਜਾਂ ਅੰਤਹਕਰਣ ਦੀਆਂ ਸਾਰੀਆਂ ਖੂਬੀਆਂ ਗੁਰ-ਗਿਆਨ ਦੁਆਰਾ ਘੜੀਆਂ ਜਾ ਸਕਦੀਆਂ ਹਨ। ਜੇਹਾ ਕਿ ਵਾਕ ਹੈ
ਤਿਥੈ ਘੜੀਐ, ਸੁਰਤਿ ਮਤਿ ਮਨਿ ਬੁਧਿ॥ (ਜਪੁਜੀ ਮ 1: ਪੰਨਾ 8: 2)
ਇਸ ਦੇ ਚਾਰ ਭਾਗ ਹਨ
‘ਮਨ` —ਜਿਸ ਕਰਕੇ ਸੰਕਲਪ ਵਿਕਲਪ ਫੁਰਦੇ ਹਨ।
‘ਬੁਧਿ` —ਜਿਸ ਤੋਂ ਵਿਚਾਰ ਤੇ ਨਿਸਚਾ ਹੁੰਦਾ ਹੈ।
‘ਚਿੱਤਿ` —ਜਿਸ ਕਰਕੇ ਚੇਤਾ ਰਹਿੰਦਾ ਹੈ, ਜਿਸ ਨੂੰ ਯਾਦ ਜਾਂ ਸਿਮਰਨ ਵੀ ਕਿਹਾ ਹੈ।
‘ਅਹੰਕਾਰ` —ਜਿਸ ਤੋਂ ਪਦਾਰਥਾਂ ਨਾਲ ਆਪਣਾ ਸੰਬੰਧ ਹੁੰਦਾ ਹੈ
ਅੰਤਹਕਰਣ ਵਿੱਚ ਹੀ ਸੁਰਤ, ਮਤ, ਮਨ-ਬੁਧਿ ਘੜੇ ਜਾਂਦੇ ਹਨ।
ਪ੍ਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੇ ਗੁਣਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਮਨ ਵਿੱਚ ਵਸਾਉਣ ਨਾਲ, ਜਿਸ ਨੂੰ ਸਿਮਰਨ ਕਿਹਾ ਗਿਆ ਹੈ, ਮਨ ਦੇ ਮਾੜੇ ਵਿਕਾਰਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਖ਼ਤਮ ਕਰਨ ਨਾਲ ਆਤਮਿਕ ਜਿੱਤ ਦਰਜ ਹੁੰਦੀ ਹੈ। ਇਸ ਰਸਤੇ ਤੇ ਤੁਰਿਆਂ ਜ਼ਿੰਦਗੀ ਦੀ ਪਵਿੱਤਰ ਰੀਤ ਬਣਦੀ ਹੈ। ‘ਮਨ ਦੀ ਸੋਚ ਦਾ ਨਾਂ ‘ਆਤਮ` ਜਾਂ ਅੰਤਹਕਰਣ ਹੈ।
ਮਨਭਾਈ ਕਾਨ੍ਹ ਸਿੰਘ ਨਾਭਾ ਅਨੁਸਾਰ “ਮਨ ਅੰਤਹਕਰਣ ਦੀ ਇੱਕ ਅਜਿਹੀ ਪ੍ਰਮੁੱਖ ਬਿਰਤੀ ਹੈ, ਜਿਸ ਕਰਕੇ ਸੰਕਲਪ-ਵਿਕਲਪ ਫੁਰਦੇ ਹਨ”। ਮਹਾਨ ਕੋਸ਼ ਵਿੱਚ ‘ਮਨ` ਦੇ ਅਰਥ ਹਨ—ਜਾਮਨ, ਮੰਨਤ ਵਾਲਾ, ਜਿੰਮੇਵਾਰ— ‘ਮਨ` ਨੂੰ ਦਿਲ ਵੀ ਕਿਹਾ ਹੈ ਜੋ ਸਰੀਰ ਦੀ ਅੰਦਰਲੀ ਗਰਮੀ ਕਰਕੇ ਹਰਕਤ ਕਰਦਾ ਹੈ। ‘ਮਨ` ਅੰਤਹਕਰਣ ਦੇ ਰੂਪ ਵਿੱਚ ਵੀ ਆਇਆ ਹੈ। ਖ਼ਿਆਲ, ਜੀਵਾਤਮਾ, ਮਨਨ ਵਿੱਚ ਮਨ ਤੇ ਚਿੰਤਨ ਵਿੱਚ ਚਿੱਤ। ਇਸਤ੍ਰੀ ਪੁਰਸ਼ ਹੀ ਨਹੀਂ ਸਗੋਂ ਸਾਰੀ ਕਾਇਨਾਤ ਵਿੱਚ ਵੀ ਏਹੀ ਨਿਯਮ ਕੰਮ ਕਰਦਾ ਹੈ। ਨਰ ਤੇ ਮਦੀਨ ਦੇ ਮੇਲ ਤੋਂ ਨਵੀਂ ਉਤੇਜਨ, ਨਵਾਂ ਰੂਪ ਪੈਦਾ ਹੁੰਦਾ ਹੈ ਬ-ਸ਼ਰਤੇ ਕਿ ਬੀਜ, ਧਰਤੀਤੇ ਮੌਸਮ ਅਨੁਕੂਲ ਹੋਵੇ। ਪਿਤਾ ਦੇ ਜੀਨ ਵਿੱਚ ਬ-ਕਾਇਦਾ ਜਾਨ ਤਥਾ ਚੇਤੰਤਾ ਹੈ ਤਾਂ ਤਿਆਰ ਧਰਤੀ ਦੁਆਰਾ ਦੋ ਜੀਵਾਂ ਤੋਂ ਤੀਜੇ ਜੀਵ ਦੀ ਉਤਪਤੀ ਹੈ। ਪਰ ਸਾਡਾ ਖ਼ਿਆਲ ਬਣਿਆ ਹੋਇਆ ਹੈ ਕਿ ਸ਼ਾਇਦ ਅਕਾਸ਼ ਵਿੱਚ ਆਤਮਾਵਾਂ ਉੱਡ ਰਹੀਆਂ ਹਨ ਤੇ ਜਦੋਂ ਜੀ ਕਰਦਾ ਹੈ ਕਿਸੇ ਸਰੀਰ ਵਿੱਚ ਆ ਜਾਂਦੀਆਂ ਹਨ। ਮਨ ਵਿੱਚ ਜੋਤ ਦਾ ਭਾਵ ਜੀਨ ਦਾ ਜਿਉਂਦਾ ਹੋਣਾ ਤੇ ਜੋਤ ਦੁਆਰਾ ਹੀ ਮਨ ਹੈ। ਇਹਨਾਂ ਦੇ ਵਿਕਾਸ ਦੁਆਰਾ ਹੀ ਅਗਾਂਹ ਗਿਆਨ ਇੰਦਰਿਆਂ ਦਾ ਆਪਸੀ ਮਿਲਾਪ ਹੈ। ਕੁਦਰਤ ਦਾ ਇਹ ਇੱਕ ਬੱਝਵਾਂ ਨਿਯਮ (ਜੋਤ) ਹੈ ਜੋ ਸਾਰੀ ਕਾਇਨਾਤ ਵਿੱਚ ਚੇਤੰਤਾ ਦੇ ਰੂਪ ਵਿੱਚ ਕੰਮ ਕਰ ਰਿਹਾ ਹੈ। ਗੁਰ-ਗਿਆਨ ਦੀ ਸੋਝੀ ਰਾਂਹੀ ਜੋਤ ਨੂੰ ਸਮਝ ਕੇ ਸੁਭਾਅ ਵਿਚੋਂ ਵਿਕਾਰਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਖਤਮਕੀਤਾ ਜਾ ਸਕਦਾ ਹੈ। ਸ਼ਬਦ ਦਾ ਸੰਕਲਪ ਆਤਮਿਕ ਜੀਵਨ ਦੀ ਰੂਹਾਨੀਅਤ ਹੈ ਪਰ ਸੁਰਤੀ ਨਾਲ ਸਮਝਣ ਦੀ ਲੋੜ ਹੈ।
ਮਨ ਦੀਆਂ ਚਾਰ ਦਸ਼ਾਵਾਂ ਜਾਂ ਬਿਰਤੀਆ ਹਨ 1. ਮਾਣਸ (ਵਿਚਾਰਾਂ ਤੇ ਖਿਆਲੀ ਉਡਾਣਾ ਦੀ ਥਾਂ) 2. ਚਿੱਤ (ਭਾਵਨਾਵਾਂ ਤੇ ਕੋਮਲ-ਕਠੋਰ ਅਨੂਭੂਤੀਆਂ ਦੀ ਥਾਂ-ਦਿਲ ਜਿੱਥੇ ਪਿਆਰ, ਹਮਦਰਦੀ ਜਾ ਕਰੂਰਤਾ ਜਾਗਦੀ ਹੈ), 3. ਬੁੱਧੀ (ਪ੍ਰਾਪਤ ਜਾ ਅਰਜਿਤ ਗਿਆਨ ਦੀ ਥਾਂ) 4. ਅਹੰਕਾਰ (ਗੁਮਾਨ, ਹਉਮੈਂ, ਹੰਕਾਰ ਦੀ ਥਾਂ)। ਹੰਕਾਰ ਸਦਕਾ ਅਸੀਂ ਅਸਲ ਸੱਚ ਨਹੀਂ ਦੇਖ ਸਕਦੇ ਤੇ ਉਸੇ ਨੂੰ ਹੀ ਸੱਚ ਮੰਨ ਲੈਂਦੇ ਹਾਂ ਜੋ ਸਾਨੂੰ ਦਿਸਦਾ ਹੈ ਤੇ ਸਾਡੀ ਜ਼ਰੂਰਤ ਪੂਰੀ ਕਰਦਾ ਹੈ। ਹੰਕਾਰ ਤੇ ਹਉਮੈਂ ਮਾਰਨਾ ਜੀਵ ਲਈ ਸਭ ਤੋਂ ਜ਼ਰੂਰੀ ਹੈ।
ਸ਼ਬਦ ਦੀ ਵਿਚਾਰ ਨੂੰ ਆਪਣੇਮਨ ਵਿੱਚ ਵਸਾਉਣਾ ਹੈ ਨਾਲ ਬੁੱਧੀ ਭਾਵ ਅਕਲ ਘੜੀ ਜਾਂਦੀ ਹੈ। ਅੰਦਰਲੀ ਚੇਤੰਤਾ ਦਾ ਨਾਂ ‘ਆਤਮਾ` ਹੈ ਜੋ ਸੁਰਤੀ ਨਾਲ ਮਤ ਨੂੰ ਉੱਚਾ ਕਰਕੇ ਅਕਲ ਵਿੱਚ ਵਾਧਾ ਕਰਨਾ ਹੈ ਤਾਂ ਜੋ ਮਨ ਰੂਪੀ ਚੇਤੰਤਾ ਦੀ ਅਸਲੀ ਘਾੜਤ ਘੜੀ ਜਾਏ। ਗੁਰਮਤ ਗਿਆਨ ਦੁਆਰਾ ਹੀ ਮਨ ਨੂੰ ਵੱਸ ਵਿੱਚ ਕੀਤਾ ਜਾ ਸਕਦਾ ਹੈ ਭਾਵ ‘ਅੰਤਹਕਰਣ` ਵਿਚੋਂ ਹੰਕਾਰ ਮੁੱਕ ਸਕਦਾ ਹੈ।
ਮਨ ਉਸ ਸੋਚ ਅਵਸਥਾ ਦਾ ਧਾਰਨੀ ਹੇ ਜੋ ਸਰੀਰ ਨੂੰ ਚਲਦਾ ਰੱਖਦੀ ਹੈ। ਇਹ ਸਰੀਰ ਨੂੰ ਗਲਤ ਦਿਸ਼ਾ ਵਲ ਲਿਜਾਕੇ ਕੁਕਰਮ ਵੀ ਕਰਵਾਉਂਦੀ ਹੈ ਤੇ ਚੰਗੀ ਦਿਸ਼ਾ ਵਲ ਲਿਜਾਕੇ ਸੁਕਰਮ ਵੀ। ਗੁਰੂ ਤੇ ਸ਼ਬਦ ਗੁਰੂ ਤੋਂ ਸਿਖਿਆ ਲੈ ਕੇ ਮਨ ਨੂੰ ਬੁਰਿਆਈਆਂ ਤੋਂ ਰੋਕ ਕੇ ਚੰਗੇ ਰਸਤੇ ਪਾਇਆ ਜਾ ਸਕਦਾ ਹੈ।
ਮਨ ਲੋਚੈ ਬੁਰਿਆਈਆ, ਗੁਰ ਸਬਦੀ ਇਹ ਮਨੁ ਹੋੜੀਐ।
ਮਨ ਕੁਦਰਤਨ ਹੀ ਬੇਰੋਕ ਸੋਚਦਾ ਹੈ ਤੇ ਖਿਆਲਾਂ ਦੀਆਂ ਨਦੀਆਂ ਲਗਾਤਾਰ ਵਗਾਉਂਦਾ ਰਹਿੰਦਾ ਹੈ। ਇਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਖਿਆਲਾਂ ਜਾ ਵਿਚਾਰਾਂ ਦੀ ਬਣਤਰ ਸਮੇਂ, ਸਥਾਨ, ਸਾਥ, ਹਾਲਾਤ ਤੇ ਸਥਿਤੀ ਤੇ ਨਿਰਭਰ ਕਰਦੇ ਹਨ। ਇਹ ਸੋਚਾਂ, ਖਿਆਲ ਜਾਂ ਵਿਚਾਰ ਕਦੇ ਬੁਰੇ ਤੇ ਕਦੇ ਪਵਿਤਰ ਤੇ ਸੁੱਚੇ ਹੁੰਦੇ ਹਨ। ਖਿਆਲਾਂ-ਵਿਚਾਰਾਂ ਦੀ ਬਣਤਰ ਅਨੁਸਾਰ ਸਰੀਰ ਦੇ ਅੰਗ ਵੀ ਅਪਣਾ ਕਾਰਜ ਨਿਭਾਉਂਦੇ ਹਨ। ਬੁਰੇ ਵਿਚਾਰ ਬੁਰੇ ਹਾਲਾਤ ਪੈਦਾ ਕਰਦੇ ਹਨ ਤੇ ਬਿਮਾਰੀਆਂ ਪੈਦਾ ਕਰਨ ਜਾਂ ਵਧਾਉਣ ਵਿੱਚ ਵੀ ਹਿਸਾ ਪਾਉਂਦੇ ਹਨ। ਇਸੇ ਲਈ ਤਾਂ ਕਹਿੰਦੇ ਹਨ “ਹਰ ਬਿਮਾਰੀ ਦੀ ਜੜ੍ਹ ਮਨ ਵਿੱਚ ਹੁੰਦੀ ਹੈ”। ਇਸੇ ਤਰ੍ਹਾਂ ਹਰ ਹਾਰ-ਜਿਤ ਦੀ ਜੜ੍ਹ ਵੀ ਮਨ ਵਿੱਚ ਹੈ।
ਗੁਰਸ਼ਬਦ ਰਾਹੀਂ ਅਸੀਂ ਅਪਣੇ ਚੰਚਲ ਮਨ ਨੂੰ ਕਾਬੂ ਵਿੱਚ ਰੱਖ ਸਕਦੇ ਹਾਂ ਤੇ ਪੁੱਠੀਆਂ ਗਤੀਵਿਧੀਆਂ ਤੋਂ ਰੁਕ ਸਕਦੇ ਹਾਂ। ਮਨ ਨੂੰ ਮਾਰ ਕੇ ਅਸੀਂ ਹਰ ਵਸਤ ਪਾ ਸਕਦੇ ਹਾਂ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਨੂੰ ਵੀ:
ਬਿਨ ਮਨ ਮੁਏ ਕੈਸੇ ਹਰ ਪਾਏ। (ਮ: 3, ਪੰਨਾ 665: 3)
ਮਨ ਨੂੰ ਚੰਗੇ ਰਾਹ ਪਾਉਣ ਦਾ ਕੰਮ ਆਤਮਾ ਕਰਦੀ ਹੈ ਜੋ ਉਸਨੂੰ ਬੁਰੇ ਕੰਮ ਕਰਨਤੋਂ ਹਮੇਸ਼ਾ ਵਰਜਦੀ ਹੈ। ਬੁਰੇ ਕੰਮ ਉਹੀ ਕਰਦੇ ਹਨ ਜੋ ਆਤਮਾ ਦੀ ਨਹੀਂ ਸੁਣਦੇ। ਆਤਮਾ ਦੀ ਆਵਾਜ਼ ਹਮੇਸ਼ਾ ਸੱਚੀ ਹੁੰਦੀ ਹੈ ਕਿਉਂਕਿ ਉਹ ਹਮੇਸ਼ਾ ਸੱਚੇ ਪਰਮ ਪਿਤਾ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਨਾਲ ਜੁੜੀ ਹੁੰਦੀ।
ਮਨ, ਚਿਤ ਸਭ ਅੰਤਹਕਰਣ ਦੇ ਹੀ ਹਿਸੇ ਗਿਣੇ ਗਏ ਹਨ ਤੇ ਦਿਲ ਮਨ ਤੋਂ ਪ੍ਰਭਾਵਿਤ। ਇਸੇ ਲਈ ਗੁਰਬਾਣੀ ਵਿੱਚ ਮਨ ਦੀ ਥਾਂ ਦਿਲ ਵੀ ਵਰਤਿਆ ਗਿਆ ਹੈ
ਚਿਤ: ਅੰਤਹਕਰਣਰੇ ਚਿਤ ਚੇਤਸ ਦੀਨ ਦਇਆਲ। (ਆਸਾ ਧੰਨਾ ੪੮੮: ੨)
ਦਿਲ:ਦਿਲ ਮਹਿ ਸਾਂਈ ਪ੍ਰਗਟੈ (ਕਬੀਰ, ਪੰਨਾ ੧੩੭੪: ੧੦) ਸੰਕਲਪ, ਖਿਆਲ (ਮਹਾਨਕੋਸ਼ ਪੰਨਾ ੬੩੪)
ਮਨ ਤੇ ਆਤਮਾ ਸਰੀਰ ਦੇ ਸੂਖਮ ਭਾਗ ਹਨ ਜੋ ਇੱਕ ਦੂਜੇ ਦੇ ਨਾਲ ਜੁੜੇ ਹੋਏ ਹਨ। ਆਤਮਾ ਮਨ ਦੀ ਲਗਾਤਾਰ ਰਾਹ ਦਰਸਾਊ ਹੈ। ਆਤਮਾ ਤੇ ਸਰੀਰ ਖਤਮ ਹੋਣ ਨਾਲ ਵੀ ਖਤਮ ਨਹੀਂ ਹੁੰਦੇ ਤੇ ਜੇ ਕੋਈ ਆਵਾਗਮਨ ਦਾ ਚੱਕਰ ਹੈ ਤਾਂ ਇਹ ਚੱਕਰ ਆਤਮਾ ਤੇ ਮਨ ਹੀ ਭੁਗਤਦੇ ਹਨ ਸਰੀਰ ਨਹੀਂ। ਸਰੀਰ ਖਤਮ ਹੋਣ ਤੇ ਇਹ ਊਰਜਾ ਦਾ ਰੂਪ ਹੋ ਸਮੁਚੇ ਊਰਜਾ ਵਿੱਚ ਸੰਮਿਲਿਤ ਹੋ ਜਾਦੇ ਹਨ ਤੇ ਹੁਕਮਾਨੁਸਾਰ ਨਵਾਂ ਜੀਵਨ ਧਾਰਨ ਕਰਦੇ ਹਨ। ਆਤਮਾ ਨੂੰ ਮਰਨ ਦਾ ਕੋਈ ਡਰ ਭਉ ਨਹੀਂ ਕਿਉਂਕਿ ਇਸ ਲਈ ਤਾਂ ਇਹਇੱਕ ਸੁਭਾਵਕ ਕੁਦਰਤੀ ਬਦਲਾਉ ਹੈ ਜੋ ਲਗਾਤਾਰ ਹੁੰਦੇ ਹੀ ਜਾਣਾ ਹੈ ਜਦ ਤਕ ਇਹ ਪੂਰਨ ਟਿਕਾ ਵਿੱਚ ਨਹੀਂ ਆ ਜਾਂਦੀ। ਪੂਰਨ ਟਿਕਾ ਉਦੋਂ ਹੋ ਹੋਣਾ ਹੈ ਜਦ ਤਕ ਇਹ ਅਪਣੇ ਸਰੋਤ ਵਿੱਚ ਨਹੀਂ ਮਿਲ ਜਾਂਦੀ ਜਾਂ ਕਹਿ ਲਓ ਜੋਤ ਜੋਤ ਵਿੱਚ ਨਹੀਂ ਸਮਾ ਜਾਂਦੀ। ਇਸੇ ਪ੍ਰਕਿਰਿਆ ਨੂੰ ਜੋਤੀ ਜੋਤ ਸਮਾਉਣਾ ਕਿਹਾ ਗਿਆ ਹੈ। ਇਸ ਜੋਤੀ ਜੋਤ ਪ੍ਰਕਿਰਿਆ ਨੂੰ ਸੰਪੂਰਨ ਕਰਨ ਲਈ ਆਤਮਾ ਨੂੰ ਮਨ, ਮਨ ਨੂੰ ਪ੍ਰਾਣ ਤੇ ਸਰੀਰ ਸਾਧਣੇ ਪੈਣਗੇ। ਮਨ ਵਿੱਚੋਂ ਉਹ ਸਮੁਚੀ ਮੈਲ ਧੋਣੀ ਪਵੇਗੀ ਜੋ ਉਸ ਨੇ ਦੁਨਿਆਬੀ ਖਿੱਚਾਂ, ਮੋਹ-ਮਮਤਾ ਕਰਕੇ ਅਪਣੇ ਨਾਲ ਲਗਾ ਲਈ ਹੈ।
ਆਮ ਸਵਾਲ ਉਠਾਏ ਜਾਂਦੇ ਹਨ:
ਉਹ ਕੌਣ ਹੈ? ਕਿੱਥੇ ਹੈ? ਜੋ ਸਰੀਰ ਆਤਮਾ, ਮਨ ਪ੍ਰਾਣ ਬਣਾਉਂਦਾ, ਚਲਾਉਂਦਾ, ਮਿਟਾਉਂਦਾ ਤੇ ਘੁਮਾਉਂਦਾ ਹੈ ਤੇ ਫਿਰ ਅਪਣੇ ਆਪ ਵਿੱਚ ਸਫਰ ਮੁਕਾਉਂਦਾ ਹੈ? ਜਿਸ ਬਾਰੇ ਗੁਰਬਾਣੀ ਵਿੱਚ ਫੁਰਮਾਣ ਹੈ; “ਏ ਮਨ ਮੇਰਿਆ ਤੂ ਸਦਾ ਰਹੁ ਹਰ ਨਾਲੇ`। ਕੀ ਮਨ ਤੇ ਆਤਮਾ ਨੂੰ ਹੋਰ ਵੀ ਕੋਈ ਰਾਹ ਦਸਦਾ ਹੈ ਕਿ ਇਹ ਗੁਰਬਾਣੀ ਪੜ੍ਹਣੀ ਹੈ, ਇਹ ਗੁਰੂ ਅਪਣਾਉਣਾ ਹੈ? ਜਾਂ ਇਹ ਅਪਣੇ ਆਪ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਪ੍ਰਾਪਤੀ ਦੇ ਰਸਤੇ ਤੇ ਪੈ ਜਾਂਦੇ ਹਨ? ਜੇ ਆਤਮਾ ਮਨ ਨੂੰ ਸਮਝਾਉਂਦੀ ਹੈ ਤਾਂ ਕਿਵੇਂ ਸਮਝਾਉਂਦੀ ਹੈ? ਆਤਮਾ ਤੇ ਮਨ ਦਾ ਵਾਰਤਾਲਾਪ ਕਿਸ ਭਾਸ਼ਾ ਵਿੱਚ ਹੁੰਦਾ ਹੈ? “ਭਈ ਪਰਾਪਤ ਮਾਨੁਖ ਦੇਹੁਰੀਆ। ਗੋਬਿੰਦ ਮਿਲਣ ਕੀ ਇਹੁ ਤੇਰੀ ਬਰੀਆ”। ਇਹ ਗੋਬਿੰਦ ਕੌਣ ਹੈ ਜਿਸ ਨੂੰ ਮਿਲਣਾ ਹੈ? ਕੀ ਗੋਬਿੰਦ ਇਨਸਾਨੀ ਜੀਵਨ ਵਿੱਚ ਹੀ ਮਿਲ ਸਕਦਾ ਹੈ? ਹੋਰ ਜੀਵਨ ਵਿੱਚ ਨਹੀਂ? ਗੋਬਿੰਦ ਕੀ ਹੈ ਕੀ ਨਹੀਂ ਇਸ ਦੀ ਵਿਆਖਿਆ ਇਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਸਬਦਾਂ ਵਿੱਚ ਬਖੂਬੀ ਕੀਤੀ ਗਈ ਹੈ।
(ੳ) ਅਚਰਜ ਕਥਾ ਮਹਾ ਅਨੂਪ ॥ ਪ੍ਰਾਤਮਾ ਪਾਰਬ੍ਰਹਮ ਕਾ ਰੂਪੁ ॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥
ਨਾ ਇਹੁ ਬੂਢਾ ਨਾ ਇਹੁ ਬਾਲਾ ॥ ਨਾ ਇਸੁ ਦੂਖੁ ਨਹੀ ਜਮ ਜਾਲਾ ॥
ਨਾ ਇਹੁ ਬਿਨਸੈ ਨਾ ਇਹੁ ਜਾਇ ॥
ਆਦਿ ਜੁਗਾਦੀ ਰਹਿਆ ਸਮਾਇ ॥ ੧ ॥
ਨਾ ਇਸੁ ਉਸਨੁ ਨਹੀ ਇਸੁ ਸੀਤੁ ॥ ਨਾ ਇਸੁ ਦੁਸਮਨੁ ਨਾ ਇਸੁ ਮੀਤੁ ॥
ਨਾ ਇਸੁ ਹਰਖੁ ਨਹੀ ਇਸੁ ਸੋਗੁ ॥ ਸਭੁ ਕਿਛੁ ਇਸ ਕਾ ਇਹੁ ਕਰਨੈ ਜੋਗੁ ॥ ੨ ॥
ਨਾ ਇਸੁ ਬਾਪੁ ਨਹੀ ਇਸੁ ਮਾਇਆ ॥ ਇਹੁ ਅਪਰੰਪਰੁ ਹੋਤਾ ਆਇਆ ॥
ਪਾਪ ਪੁੰਨ ਕਾ ਇਸੁ ਲੇਪੁ ਨ ਲਾਗੈ ॥ ਘਟ ਘਟ ਅੰਤਰਿ ਸਦ ਹੀ ਜਾਗੈ ॥ ੩ ॥
ਤੀਨਿ ਗੁਣਾ ਇੱਕ ਸਕਤਿ ਉਪਾਇਆ ॥ ਮਹਾ ਮਾਇਆ ਤਾ ਕੀ ਹੈ ਛਾਇਆ ॥
ਅਛਲ ਅਛੇਦ ਅਭੇਦ ਦਇਆਲ ॥ ਦੀਨ ਦਇਆਲ ਸਦਾ ਕਿਰਪਾਲ ॥
ਤਾ ਕੀ ਗਤਿ ਮਿਤਿ ਕਛੂ ਨ ਪਾਇ ॥ ਨਾਨਕ ਤਾ ਕੈ ਬਲਿ ਬਲਿ ਜਾਇ ॥ (ਪੰਨਾ ੮੬੮)
(ਅ) ਨਾ ਇਹੁ ਮਾਨਸੁ ਨਾ ਇਹੁ ਦੇਉ ॥ ਨਾ ਇਹੁ ਜਤੀ ਕਹਾਵੈ ਸੇਉ ॥
ਨਾ ਇਹੁ ਜੋਗੀ ਨਾ ਅਵਧੂਤਾ ॥ ਨਾ ਇਸੁ ਮਾਇ ਨ ਕਾਹੂ ਪੂਤਾ ॥ ੧ ॥
ਇਆ ਮੰਦਰ ਮਹਿ ਕੌਨ ਬਸਾਈ ॥ ਤਾ ਕਾ ਅੰਤੁ ਨ ਕੋਊ ਪਾਈ ॥ ੧ ॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥
ਨਾ ਇਹੁ ਗਿਰਹੀ ਨਾ ਓਦਾਸੀ ॥ ਨਾ ਇਹੁ ਰਾਜ ਨ ਭੀਖ ਮੰਗਾਸੀ ॥
ਨਾ ਇਸੁ ਪਿੰਡੁ ਨ ਰਕਤੂ ਰਾਤੀ ॥ਨਾ ਇਹੁ ਬ੍ਰਹਮਨੁ ਨਾ ਇਹੁ ਖਾਤੀ ॥ ੨ ॥
ਨਾ ਇਹੁ ਤਪਾ ਕਹਾਵੈ ਸੇਖੁ ॥ ਨਾ ਇਹੁ ਜੀਵੈ ਨ ਮਰਤਾ ਦੇਖੁ ॥
ਇਸੁ ਮਰਤੇ ਕਉ ਜੇ ਕੋਊ ਰੋਵੈ ॥ ਜੋ ਰੋਵੈ ਸੋਈ ਪਤਿ ਖੋਵੈ ॥ ੩ ॥
ਗੁਰ ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ ਮੈ ਡਗਰੋ ਪਾਇਆ ॥ ਜੀਵਨ ਮਰਨੁ ਦੋਊ ਮਿਟਵਾਇਆ ॥
ਕਹੁ ਕਬੀਰ ਇਹੁ ਰਾਮ ਕੀ ਅੰਸੁ ॥ ਜਸ ਕਾਗਦ ਪਰ ਮਿਟੈ ਨ ਮੰਸੁ ॥ (ਕਬੀਰ ੮੭੧)


ਜਦ ਅਸੀਂ ਸ੍ਰੀ ਗੁਰੂ ਗ੍ਰੰਥ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਪੜ੍ਹਣ ਲਗਦੇ ਹਾਂ ਤਾਂ ਸਭ ਤੋਂ ਪਹਿਲਾਂ “ੴ ਸਤਿ ਨਾਮੁ ਕਰਤਾ ਪੁਰਖੁ ਨਿਰਭਉ ਨਿਰਵੈਰੁ ਅਕਾਲ ਮੂਰਤਿ ਅਜੂਨੀ ਸੈਭੰ ਗੁਰ ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ।। ਆਉਂਦਾ ਹੈ ਜੋ ਸਾਰੇ ਸ੍ਰੀ ਗੁਰੁ ਗ੍ਰੰਥ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਦੀ ਬੁਨਿਆਦ ਮੰਨਿਆਂ ਗਿਆ ਹੈ। ਇਸ ਮੂਲ-ਮੰਤ੍ਰ ਵਿੱਚ ਜਿਸ ਹਸਤੀ ਦੀ ਵਿਆਖਿਆ ਕੀਤੀ ਹੋਈ ਉਸ ਨੂੰ ਅਸੀਂ ਵਾਹਿਗੁਰੂ, ਅਕਾਲ-ਪੁਰਖ, ਨਿਰੰਕਾਰ, ਗਾਡ, ਅੱਲਾ, ਰਾਮ, ਗੋਬਿੰਦ ਤੇ ਹੋਰ ਅਣਗਿਣਤ ਨਾਵਾਂ ਨਾਲ ਪੁਕਾਰਦੇ ਹਾਂ। ਇਹੋ ਉਹ ਸ਼੍ਰਿਸ਼ਟੀ-ਕਰਤਾ ਹੈ ਜਿਸ ਕੋਲੋਂ ਸਾਡੀ ਆਤਮਾ ਵਿਛੜੀ ਹੈ ਤੇ ਜਿਸ ਵਿੱਚ ਜਾ ਕੇ ਅਸੀਂ ਸਮਾਉਣਾ ਹੈ। ੮੪ ਲੱਖ ਜੂਨਾਂ ਦਾ ਆਮ ਜ਼ਿਕਰ ਕੀਤਾ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ ਤੇ ਇਹ ਵੀ ਮਾਨਵੀ ਜੂਨ ਸਭ ਤੋਂ ਉਤਮ ਹੈ ਜਿਸ ਵਿੱਚ ਗੋਬਿੰਦ ਪ੍ਰਾਪਤੀ ਸਭ ਤੋਂ ਜ਼ਿਆਦਾ ਸੰਭਵ ਹੈ ਕਿਉਂਕਿ ਇਨਸਾਨ ਕੋਲ ਵਿਕਸਤ ਮਨ ਹੈ ਜਿਸ ਨੂੰ ਆਤਮਾ ਆਸਾਨੀ ਨਾਲ ਸਮਝਾ ਸਕਦੀ ਹੈ ਤੇ ਗੋਬਿੰਦ-ਮਾਰਗ ਤੇ ਤੋਰ ਸਕਦੀ ਹੈ। ਮਨ ਨੂੰ ਸਾਧਨਾ ਵਲ ਮੋੜਦੀ ਹੈ ਤੇ ਸਹਿਜ ਸੁਭਾਪਲ ਪਲ ਗੋਬਿੰਦ ਨੂੰ ਯਾਦ ਕਰਨ ਲਈ ਲਗਾਈ ਰੱਖਦੀ ਹੈ। ਜਦ ਮਨ ਗੋਬਿੰਦ ਜਾ ਪਰਮ ਪਿਤਾ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਨਾਲ ਜੁੜਦਾ ਹੈ ਤਾਂ ਫਿਰ ਉਸਦਾ ਹੀ ਹੋ ਕੇ ਰਹਿ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ ਤੇ ਮੈ-ਮੇਰੀ ਦਾ ਖਾਤਮਾ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ ਤੇ ਦੁਨਿਆਬੀ ਮੋਹ-ਮਾਇਆ ਦੀ ਖਿੱਚ ਨਹੀਂ ਰਹਿੰਦੀ।
ਆਤਮਾ ਪਰਾਤਮਾ ਏਕੋ ਕਰੈ। ਅੰਤਰ ਕੀ ਦੁਬਿਧਾ ਅੰਤਰਿ ਮਰੈ। (ਪੰਨਾ ੬੬੧)
ਇਸੇ ਪਰਕਿਰਿਆ ਨਾਲ ਮਨ ਸਾਰੇ ਐਬਾਂ-ਵਿਕਾਰਾਂ ਤੋਂ ਪਾਕ-ਸਾਫ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ। ਸਾਫ ਮਨ, ਮਨ ਦਾ ਗੋਬਿੰਦ ਵਲ ਹਮੇਸ਼ਾ ਧਿਆਨ, ਪਲ ਪਲ ਗੋਬਿੰਦ ਦਾ ਨਾਮ ਇਹ ਸਭ ਗੋਬਿੰਦ ਨੂੰ ਖਿੱਚ ਲੈਂਦੇ ਹਨ ਤੇ ਇਹੋ ਜਿਹੀ ਪਾਕ-ਪਵਿਤਰ ਰੂਹ ਨੂੰ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਅਪਣੇ ਵਿੱਚ ਬੁਲਾ ਲੈਂਦਾ ਹੈ, ਮਿਲਾ ਲੈਦਾ ਹੈ। ਸਿੱਖ ਧਰਮ ਵਿੱਚ ਇਹੋ ਮੁਕਤੀ ਹੈ, ਇਹੋ ਆਉਣ-ਜਾਣ ਤੋਂ ਛੁਟਕਾਰਾ ਹੈ।
ਏਥੇ ਇਹ ਦਸਣਾ ਜ਼ਰੂਰੀ ਹੈ ਕਿ ਇਸ ਮਿਲਣ-ਮਿਟਣ ਨਾਲ ਮੌਤ ਦਾ ਸਬੰਧ ਨਹੀਂ। ਇਹ ਤਾਂ ਜੀਵਦਿਆਂ ਹੀ ਇਸ ਤਰ੍ਹਾਂ ਦਾ ਜੀਵਨ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ ਜੋ ਸਦਾ ਉਸ ਵਿੱਚ ਜੁੜਿਆ ਰਹਿੰਦਾ ਹੈ। ਆਤਮਾ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦਾ ਕਣ-ਨੁਮਾ ਹਿਸਾ ਹੈ ਜਿਸ ਦਾ ਮਨ ਨਾਲ ਸੰਵਾਦ ਮਨ ਤੇ ਆਤਮਾ ਦੋਨਾਂ ਵਿੱਚ ਤਬਦੀਲੀ ਦਾ ਕਾਰਨ ਬਣਦਾ ਹੈ। ਮਨ ਤੋਂ ਆਤਮਾ ਗਿਰਦੇ ਫੈਲਦੀ ਦੁਨਿਆਵੀ ਮੈਲ ਆਤਮਾ ਤੇ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਵਿਚਕਾਰ ਵਿੱਥ ਪੈਦਾ ਕਰਦੀ ਜਾਂਦੀ ਹੈ। ਇਹ ਵਿੱਥ ਉਦੋਂ ਹੀ ਘੱਟ ਹੁੰਦੀ ਹੈ ਜਦੋਂ ਮਨ ਪਹਿਲਾਂ ਅਪਣੀ ਮੈਲ ਉਤਾਰਦਾ ਹੇ ਤੇ ਫਿਰ ਰੂਹ ਗਿਰਦੇ ਹਉਮੈ, ਮੋਹ-ਮਾਇਆ, ਕਾਮ ਕ੍ਰੋਧ, ਲੋਭ, ਮੋਹ, ਅਹੰਕਾਰ ਆਦਿ ਬਦੀਆਂ ਦੀ ਚੜ੍ਹੀ ਮੈਲ ਨੂੰ ਸਾਫ ਕਰਦਾ ਹੈ ਜਿਸ ਦੀ ਦਿਸ਼ਾ ਆਤਮਾ ਹੀ ਦਿੰਦੀ ਹੈ। ਇਹ ਉਦੋਂ ਹੀ ਹੁੰਦਾ ਹੈ ਜਦੋਂ ਮਨ ਆਤਮਾ ਦੀ ਗੱਲ ਮੰਨਦਾ ਹੈ। ਜਦ ਤਕ ਮਨ ਆਤਮਾ ਦੀ ਗੱਲ ਨਹੀਂ ਮੰਨਦਾ ਸ਼ੁਧੀ ਦੀ ਸੰਭਾਵਨਾ ਨਹੀਂ।
“ਆਤਮਾ ਪਰਾਤਮਾ ਏਕੋ ਕਰੈ” ਜਦੋਂ ‘ਮਨ` ਦੀ ਵੱਖਰੀ ਹੋਂਦ ਮੁੱਕ ਜਾਂਦੀ ਹੈ । ਇਸ ਤਰ੍ਹਾਂ ਜੀਵ ਜਨਮ ਮਰਨ ਦੇ ਗੇੜ ਚੋਂ ਨਿਕਲ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ। ਇਸੇ ਲਈ ਸਾਰੀ ਗੁਰਬਾਣੀ ivਚ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਦੇ ‘ਮਨ` ਹੀ ਨੂੰ ਸੰਬੋਧਨ ਕੀਤਾ ਗਿਆ ਹੈ ਤੇ ਹਲੂਣਾ ਦਿੱਤਾ ਹੈ ਕਿ “ਮਨ ਤੂੰ ਜੋਤਿ ਸਰੂਪੁ ਹੈ ਆਪਣਾ ਮੂਲੁ ਪਛਾਣੁ॥ ਮਨ ਹਰਿ ਜੀ ਤੇਰੈ ਨਾਲਿ ਹੈ ਗੁਰਮਤੀ ਰੰਗੁ ਮਾਣੁ” (ਪੰ: 441) ਭਾਵ ਐ ਮਨ! ਤੇਰਾ ਅਸਲ ਟਿਕਾਣਾ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ivਚ ਇੱਕ ਮਿੱਕ ਹੋਣਾ ਹੈ ਤੂੰ ਆਪਣੀ ਅਸਲੀਅਤ ਦੀ ਪਛਾਣ ਕਰ। ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਤਾਂ ਤੇਰੇ ਅੰਦਰ ਵੱਸ ਰਿਹਾ ਹੈ, ਗੁਰੂ ਤੋਂ ਮੱਤ ਲੈ ਤੇ ਆਪਣੇ ਜਨਮ ਦੇ ਸਦੀਵੀ ਅਨੰਦ ਨੂੰ ਜੀਊਂਦੇ ਜੀਅ ਪ੍ਰਾਪਤ ਕਰ। ਬਲਕਿ ਗੁਰਬਾਣੀ ivਚ ਤਾਂ ਇਥੋਂ ਤੱਕ ਵੀ ਫ਼ੁਰਮਾਇਆ ਹੈ “ਜਿਨੀ ਆਤਮੁ ਚੀਨਿਆ, ਪਰਮਾਤਮੁ ਸੋਈ॥ ਏਕੋ ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤ ਬਿਰਖੁ ਹੈ ਫਲੁ ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤੁ ਹੋਈ” (ਪੰ: ੪੨੧) ਅਥਵਾ “ਨਦਰਿਕਰੇਤਾਸਿਮਰਿਆਜਾਇ॥ਆਤਮਾਦ੍ਰਵੈਰਹੈਲਿਵਲਾਇ॥ਆਤਮਾਪਰਾਤਮਾਏਕੋਕਰੈ॥ਅੰਤਰਕੀਦੁਬਿਧਾਅੰਤਰਿਮਰੈ” (ਪੰ: ੬੬੧)ਆਤਮਾ ਤੇ ਮਨ ਵਿੱਚ ਸੂਚਨਾ ਦਾ ਆਦਾਨ-ਪਰਦਾਨ ਕਿਵੇਂ ਹੁੰਦਾ ਹੈ ਉਹ ਆਪਸ ਵਿੱਚ ਕਿਹੜੀ ਬੋਲੀ ਬੋਲਦੇ ਹਨ? ਇਸ ਸਵਾਲ ਦੇ ਉਤਰ ਵਿੱਚ ਮੈਂ ਇਹੋ ਕਹਾਂਗਾ ਕਿ ਸਰੀਰ ਦੀ ਬਣਤਰ ਹੀ ਇਹੋ ਜਿਹੀ ਹੈ ਕਿ ਇਸ ਵਿੱਚ ਸੂਚਨਾ ਵਹਾ ਪਰਕਿਰਿਆ ਬਹੁਤ ਤੇਜ਼ ਹੁੰਦੀ ਹੈ। ਚੋਟ ਪੈਰ ਤੇ ਆਉਂਦੀ ਹੈ ਤੇ ਪੀੜਾ ਦਾ ਅਸਰ ਦਿਮਾਗ ਵਿੱਚ ਇਕਦਮ ਪਹੁੰਚ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ। ਅੰਦਰੂਨੀ ਸੂਚਨਾ ਵਹਾ ਦਾ ਇੱਕ ਸਿਸਟਮ ਹੈ ਜੋ ਵੱਖਰੇ ਲੇਖ ਦਾ ਵਿਸ਼ਾ ਹੈ।


*


----------

